# Who did you vote for?



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Who did you vote fore?*​
Labour 1010.00%Conservative 1414.00%Lib Dem 00.00%UKIP 5454.00%Other2222.00%


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

In the recent local and European elections who did you vote for and why? I voted ukip cause I'm a racist lol..


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I voted conservative,because they are going to let all the immigrants come and take our jobs and women.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I voted ukip.

Ill vote ukip in the general aswel cuz I want medical care to be privatised aslong as the rule applies for everyone, therefore the dole dossin p1ss heads won't be able to afford medical care when they drink themselves to death so we will have a good thin out  .

Labour got in round the west mids


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Would private healthcare mean better quality healthcare?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

UKIP

1) I think UKIP deserves a chance, and I like Farage's no BS attitude towards other policies and politicians

2) It will shout a big '"F*CK YOU!" to Conservative, Lib Dem and Labour


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Would private healthcare mean better quality healthcare?


I believe so. America have a good health system but the only problem we are goin to have is cuz this country is so weak the hard workers will be done over and the lazy sh1ts will still get everything for free.

Private hospitals are great and if we all had to take a medical plan out then the hospitals as we know them would improve.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> In the recent local and European elections who did you vote for and why? I voted ukip cause I'm a racist lol..


same here, mate.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I believe so. America have a good health system but the only problem we are goin to have is cuz this country is so weak the hard workers will be done over and the lazy sh1ts will still get everything for free.
> 
> Private hospitals are great and if we all had to take a medical plan out then the hospitals as we know them would improve.


I was thinking the same, hopefully it'll stop people wasting the doctors/nurses time i.e. going to hospital with a fractured finger


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Captain lats said:


> same here, mate.


that's what I like to hear!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone noticed the variety of ethnicities among the labour councillors? It doesn't seem like a racist party to me


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

@T3RBO how come you voted for the tories mate?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I was thinking the same, hopefully it'll stop people wasting the doctors/nurses time i.e. going to hospital with a fractured finger


but you cant lift with a fractured finger! that is a serious issue right there!


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Scottish national party,as always...saor alba


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I will vote for the politician who can eat a bacon sandwich without pulling silly faces.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Deasy said:


> Scottish national party,as always...saor alba


As an Englishman I also want to vote snp


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Didn't vote

What's the point nobody listens anyway especially if anything to do with Europe, they'll just do what they want to do


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> but you cant lift with a fractured finger! that is a serious issue right there!


Erm yes you can! I trained legs with a fractured hand


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Didn't vote
> 
> What's the point nobody listens anyway especially if anything to do with Europe, they'll just do what they want to do


Will you be voting next year in the big election?

If everyone has the same attitude then we're guaranteed not to see any change :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

We all know they don't do half of the stuff they promise


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

Last time labour in 96......did nothing for me except go to war

Every time since conservative, also done nothing for me

Now ukip, cause I dislike Europeans


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Vote for UKIP so the NHS is dismantled and we can all have ridiculously overpriced private care, then when a jab goes wrong and you get an abscess you won't be covered, so you then have to pay for the operation yourself or have you leg amputated


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hafpor said:


> Last time labour in 96......did nothing for me except go to war
> 
> Every time since conservative, also done nothing for me
> 
> Now ukip, cause I dislike Europeans


that wont go down well with your Scandinavian idols


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

"If voting changed anything, they'd make it illegal."

- Emma Goldman


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

barsnack said:


> that wont go down well with your Scandinavian idols


Exactly, Scandinavian.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

voted ukip, it was a eu vote round here, if they could do one thing it would be to get hold of the organised criminal employment agencies, maybe an Englishman might get a loo in at a job, and get rid of zero hours too.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't vote, but I've just read UKIP's manifestos and I have to say I agree with the majority of it. I see a lot of people saying UKIP will destroy the NHS etc but I've yet to see any evidence of this! What it actually says is free healthcare to all british people, and any visitors who've been here less than 5 years must have health insurance. Can anyone with excuses against UKIP show some evidence of these policies?

Also not sure why there's so many claims of racism going on, all UKIP want is to stop unlimited immigration, instead they want a points-based system similar to Australia, I don't see anyone calling Australia racist


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jeez...how many racists in here!!! 

Private healthcare? Really u want that? Do any of u have children ..small children?? A little sniffle cough Or broken bone each year will cost u dearly! Do u have elderly parents..coz YOU will be paying for them too if they can't afford it. Our national service is something we should pride ourselves on..it needs fixing and serving the purpose it was designed to do I agree but that doesn't mean privatize it and make those who can't afford it suffer and that's not just 'dole dossiers' as most of u think...children in care are in hospital all the time because the hey are malnourished so have ailments children with Asthma will have to pay for inhalers what if parents can't afford to children with cancers who will pay for,that? It's a stupid idea...we already have people with rotten teeth because they can't afford treatment since most dentist privatized we are going back in time.


----------



## TeddyBear20 (May 21, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I voted conservative,because they are going to let all the immigrants come and take our jobs and women.


...and WOMEN?????.........lol . I thought you were ripped mate and could get any pu$$ey you want ...Lol , lol, lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

BNP. Their fair stance on equality captured me.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

TeddyBear20 said:


> ...and WOMEN?????.........lol . I thought you were ripped mate and could get any pu$$ey you want ...Lol , lol, lol


Women love money,sadly I didn't get to take the (how to scam the social) course that most immigrants get as standard before entering Britain.So I am not rich enough to get the top end ladies.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

i didn't vote, should have done but couldn't be ****d. My area is going to be conservative maybe tipping into labours favour I would say. So voting UKIP wouldn't have made a difference, i still need to check my local results.

Everyone bangs on about UKIP being racist, I don't really care about all that media crap and the interviews going all snobby picking at everything..

All parties are crap, none are good. But I want some decent change rather than the same bunch of idiots just with different coloured ties.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

UKIP as always.

How the hell did people vote labour ?!?!?!

Can't stand people who don't vote. Takes 5 minutes every few years. If you're happy with the way you're governed fair enough, if not then exercise your right to vote, if not then your opinion on anything politically related is meaningless. Even if you don't agree with any of the parties atleast do a protest vote to show the current leaders you're not happy! If everyone voted things would be alot different.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> @T3RBO how come you voted for the tories mate?


I lean more towards the Liberals but it would be a wasted vote, so conservative was the next choice as reckon they will keep up out of the europe crap until referendum time, plus labour fcked us up big time so they can whistle


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

peace


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Women love money,sadly I didn't get to take the (how to scam the social) course that most immigrants get as standard before entering Britain.So I am not rich enough to get the top end ladies.


Haha best post of the thread. Make sure you keep it money over b*tches, mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I didnt even know there was an election on


----------



## Robbo93 (Mar 26, 2014)

Conservative.

Doing an ok so far locally, might aswell let them finish off what they have started, rather than passing the baton over to another party.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Apparently only 34% of people voted, so most people don't give a sh.it.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Would private healthcare mean better quality healthcare?


Probably, but it costs at least twice as much. Like the trains, the buses, the energy companies and everything else that was ever privatised. I'm not suggesting it's all bad, just don't delude yourself it's all good. If you want top quality healthcare, there's nothing to stop you going to America. And don't kid yourself they would cut taxes if there wasn't an NHS to pay for, they got plenty more oil rich Arabs to blow up.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> In the recent local and European elections who did you vote for and why? I voted ukip cause I'm a racist lol..


It has nothing to do with you tbh.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

If you think UKIP are racist you are a mong and/or have been brainwashed by the media. Sad but true.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

SNP cos I'm a marxist. FREEDOM!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PortsladeMan said:


> If you think UKIP are racist you are a mong and/or have been brainwashed by the media. Sad but true.


Really?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

MisterMuscle said:


> Probably, but it costs at least twice as much. Like the trains, the buses, the energy companies and everything else that was ever privatised. I'm not suggesting it's all bad, just don't delude yourself it's all good. If you want top quality healthcare, there's nothing to stop you going to America. And don't kid yourself they would cut taxes if there wasn't an NHS to pay for, they got plenty more oil rich Arabs to blow up.


I was just curious to see how it works, I don't know much about the US system. Would you have medical insurance to pay the bills?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> It has nothing to do with you tbh.


Who the fvck are you?


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Really?


To an extent, yes.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

To what extent?


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

The media will do anything they can to make UKIP look racist, they never would to any other party. They are sensationalists. People are misinformed enough to believe this and go with the stupid idea that they are racist. Tell me one racist policy they have. As for the odd member who maybe said something that wasn't very PC, you'd get this as much in the other major parties, some perhaps more often. This will be ignored, but if anything can be found which can be twisted to harm UKIP's image and make them look racist, it will be capitalised on. If the media treated Lab and Con exactly like they did UKIP they'd make them look more like the National Front.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PortsladeMan said:


> The media will do anything they can to make UKIP look racist, they never would to any other party. They are sensationalists. People are misinformed enough to believe this and go with the stupid idea that they are racist. Tell me one racist policy they have. As for the odd member who maybe said something that wasn't very PC, you'd get this as much in the other major parties, some perhaps more often. This will be ignored, but if anything can be found which can be twisted to harm UKIP's image and make them look racist, it will be capitalised on. If the media treated Lab and Con exactly like they did UKIP they'd make them look more like the National Front.


Don't bite mate that's what they want you to do


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I was just curious to see how it works, I don't know much about the US system. Would you have medical insurance to pay the bills?


Medical insurance is your first priority after your house and food. A big thing over there is what kind of health package you get from your employer, it's the second question you ask at interview after 'what is the salary?'. Self employed and everyone else have to get their own.

Even if you don't have insurance and your life is in danger, the hospital must treat you, but you still owe them the bill at the end of it, and they DO take everything you have if you try to declare yourself bankrupt. People over there lose their houses regularly because of this.

They don't do 'bankruptcy light' like they do here. If your lucky, Medicare (medicaid?) will foot the bill, but your wheeled onto the street and left on the pavement as soon as your life is no longer in danger.

And the excess is somewhere around $1000 to $2000, so everything except car crashes you end up paying for yourself anyway. If you can find a documentary movie called 'Sicko' by Michael Moore, he explains it better than I.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Who the fvck are you?
> 
> I am andy huggins. Who are you?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hi andy I'm del, could you please explain your earlier comment?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Yes.Who ever i vote for is my business and no-one elses.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Explained.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Ahh right sorry my foul language earlier.
> 
> I interpreted it as that the local and European has nothing to do with me, apologies.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I believe so. America have a good health system but the only problem we are goin to have is cuz this country is so weak the hard workers will be done over and the lazy sh1ts will still get everything for free.
> 
> Private hospitals are great and if we all had to take a medical plan out then the hospitals as we know them would improve.


america have a fooking terrible health system lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Del Boy 01 said:


> No worries


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Ukip, be nice to be independent.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Living In Ireland i wish we had an Irish Version of the UKIP

Something has got to be done to stop this mass influx of immigrants

I have no problem with people who come to work but sadly it seems the majority are here for benefits


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

It Makes me smile when the media, who are ultra left wing, have so much contempt for the voting public,that they do all they can to discredit UKIP or any party that may upset, their idealistic, comfortable view of what they think the UK should be.They tried to do it to Nick Griffin, and to a lesser degree by using the ONLY card left in the pack, are trying to do it to Farage.

Can we first be clear what the definition of racist is? My view was is it "Attaching, or labelling negative attributes to a race dependent entirely upon ethnicity" So, that would mean, all Irish people are thick, all Eskimos are thieves.If my definition is correct, how the hell can any political party be racist?

Secondly who make the rule that racism was a bad ideology anyway? If I chose to view a certain race in a certain way, it would be my choice, and maybe based upon my experiences.It might be viewed as an evolutionary defence mechanism.If Id got a kicking by a gang of skinheads as a youngster,(Which I did ) it might make me wary of skinheads.(I realise skinheads arent a race)

Fortunately the race card has become so diluted and barstardised, it no longer has the impact, that it used to have.Its wheeled out every time some halfwit, has no rational response to a question and uses it as a default to discredit.

Call UKIP racist.Call them transsexual ballerinas, with pink ribbons.It makes no odds anymore.They are concerned with the dilution and the overwhelmed infastrucure of the UK.Its NOT racism, its rational self interest.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

my reasons for voting for ukip:

1. Nigel Farage, blokes a legend. Gives much more straight forward answers than anyone else ive seen

2. leaving the eu

3. supports canceling the 'ban' on e cigarettes, how anyone can claim they're dangerous compared to the alternative is beyond me

4. more likely to legalise cannabis than any other party

5. Changing the nhs, it definitely needs massively changing, I've seen 1st hand how **** some of its run.

5a. Getting rid of maternity leave. Sorry I know a lot of u live in hippy land where money grows on trees. But really, I run a small a business, currently no employees but if I decide to and its a straight choice between a man or woman with all other variables the same then there's only 1 choice I'd make.

6. supports new grammar schools/better education for those who want it.

7. Life sentences meaning life (not 100% sure this is still in their manifesto)

8. Stop spending so much on 'renewable' energy, its nowhere near efficient enough.

9. Just generally makes me laugh how the media potray ukip, They have millions of followers but as soon as 1 makes a ridiculous statement the newspapers act as if thats their policy


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> my reasons for voting for ukip:
> 
> 1. Nigel Farage, blokes a legend. Gives much more straight forward answers than anyone else ive seen


Newsreader - where are you now?

Nigel - outside a pub

Newsreader - what will you be doing now after you've heard the results

Nigel - go back in for a pint

the quotes may be slightly out but I'm all for a man who is honest like that


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Don't bite mate that's what they want you to do


Pmsl you're right. I didn't even want to write that tbf. I say the same old sh** every day because you see it in the news every day and even bore myself with it. I don't even follow the news and that these days, or football even. I just get on with my own life, couldn't give a monkeys about anything else... haha


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

As much as I like Nigel does anyone else just cringe/get bored of the REPETITIVE pictures of him standing by the bar holding a pint of bitter with that big grin? lol...


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

lufc90 said:


> Living In Ireland i wish we had an Irish Version of the UKIP
> 
> Something has got to be done to stop this mass influx of immigrants
> 
> I have no problem with people who come to work but sadly it seems the majority are here for benefits


There is no mass influx of immigrants in Ireland since the Celtic tiger days.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

gummyp said:


> There is no mass influx of immigrants in Ireland since the Celtic tiger days.


I am a big supporter of UKIP. I do accept however the idea that EU immigrants are here to work hard and pay taxes, and that they do jobs which plenty of lazy Brits can't be bothered to. This creates a population of unemployed people who shouldn't be, putting a strain on our economy and budget deficit.

We need to put a constraint on immigration as we are facing a population crisis, reflected in the housing market especially. To solve the unemployment what is needed is a system whereby anyone who is able to work is working, this is hard but surely possible to solve. The UK is over-populated and there are problems in the labour market. The UK does not need more immigrants unless they are entrepreneurs/highly skilled for example. What we need is a much tighter benefit system, because the current one is a f**king pi**take!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> my reasons for voting for ukip:
> 
> 1. Nigel Farage, blokes a legend. Gives much more straight forward answers than anyone else ive seen
> 
> ...


Yep really great concept there

He supports canceling the ban on **** coz he likes a pint and ***...prob wasn't any thought went into that.

Legalize cannabis? For what? Why? Hardly an important policy..it's illegal deal with it and those who don't like that go for a trip to Amsterdam simple.

Change the NHS yes not privatize it...'change' is too vague a word.

The rest are ludicrous....maternity leave ..oh pardon me this suits u that's why u support it..I see...so who will look after these new born babies? U give birth u go bk to work but what if u can't afford child care or don't go bk to work Great more mums on benefits. And as paternity leave is still relatively new for dads they would need to change that again after years of dads complaining it was unfair they didn't get any leave!!!

Better education from grammar schools 'for those who want it' this will more likely those who can afford prob HIS children but not the majority. Why don't they just improve the schools we have go bk to proper discipline no phones, no short skirts, proper uniform, real teachers not those just out of school themselves who have the paper degree but no sense and add kids to their Facebook! Not all kids are academic that's the first thing government should learn re education stop expecting all children to leave with written exam results when u stop this watch kids thrive some don't because they can't get a B in Maths bull**** but they could build a car from scratch.

Life sentences will cost the tax payer. Make prison a prison more like then they won't want to be going back...no tv no visits from family again some discipline. Send them out to do paid work in prison clothing so we know who they are humiliated yes but who cares give them the jobs others won't do then we don't have any spare jobs for the so called foreigner do we pay them and charge them for their food and time in prison. Chain groups of them together send them in the fields to pick fruit it's paid work!

It's not just ukip...they all talk ****e none will do what they say they will do. People are fools if they think they will. It's not rocket science to fix some of the issues they just like making it look it's a tough job...all poooo!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

supermancss said:


> i didn't vote, should have done but couldn't be ****d. My area is going to be conservative maybe tipping into labours favour I would say. So voting UKIP wouldn't have made a difference, i still need to check my local results.
> 
> Everyone bangs on about UKIP being racist, I don't really care about all that media crap and the interviews going all snobby picking at everything..
> 
> All parties are crap, none are good. But I want some decent change rather than the same bunch of idiots just with different coloured ties.


you are not backing a horse it isn't a bet, you go with your beliefs, all I know is 4 years back everyone on here was going to vote conservative, well the top 1000 richest people have doubled their wealth, which accumulatively comes to 500 billion! and the top 5% of earners gave themselves, on average, gave themselves! a 49% wage rise, but remember we're all in it together!! just to add, when we hear about these scroungers getting 1000's in handouts, how much is to landlords for rent, who has actually bought the rich man his houses, the tax payer?!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

freddee said:


> you are not backing a horse it isn't a bet, you go with your beliefs, all I know is 4 years back everyone on here was going to vote conservative, well the top 1000 richest people have doubled their wealth, which accumulatively comes to 500 billion! and the top 5% of earners gave themselves, on average, gave themselves! a 49% wage rise, but remember we're all in it together!! just to add, when we hear about these scroungers getting 1000's in handouts, how much is to landlords for rent, who has actually bought the rich man his houses, the tax payer?!


What isn't mentioned is their wealth was effectively crippled at the time with most of it tied up in property and shares so naturally was going to increase a lot on the bounce. Politics of envy will get this country nowhere. I'm a landlord and won't accept anyone on benefits, it's too risky now with universal credit plus I just wouldn't do that anyway. But either way people need somewhere to live, there are so many on benefits because of population levels with not enough jobs, that's what needs sorting not moaning about a few rich people. Although tax avoidance should be sorted on all levels.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yep really great concept there
> 
> He supports canceling the ban on **** coz he likes a pint and ***...prob wasn't any thought went into that.
> 
> ...


He wants to legalise smoking in pubs because he's a liberal. Grammar schools are free, and they would be for smarter kids. It's stupid to have classes in state schools where there is a class with very smart kids and the opposite. It means the kids have no chance of reaching their full potential. Grammar schools would allow this.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's actually so saddening to see so many voting ukip. What a ****ing step back in civilisation.

I didn't vote. They're all ****s.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Never you mind sunshine


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Perhaps it would have been better like this.............


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> He wants to legalise smoking in pubs because he's a liberal. Grammar schools are free, and they would be for smarter kids. It's stupid to have classes in state schools where there is a class with very smart kids and the opposite. It means the kids have no chance of reaching their full potential. Grammar schools would allow this.


It's not being liberal to smoke in pubs ....I don't wanna smell of someone's smoke it stinks!

Why is it stupid to have clever children and less clever children together? At worst the clever stay clever and the less clever learn from them. It's teaching to lift others that are less able than yourself they learn by example. And it's what we don't have in society today everyone is for themselves and look what that's creating, communities no longer help each other, people are damn selfish and live in a bubble. That's what separating education does. In Spain the clever children are asked to teach the less clever children it works, Spanish culture teaches family values in life and coming together to help ur neighbor / community we have lost this in this country, and it starts in school.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Newsreader - where are you now?
> 
> Nigel - outside a pub
> 
> ...


Sounds like he needs AA treatment to me :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> It's not being liberal to smoke in pubs ....I don't wanna smell of someone's smoke it stinks!
> 
> Why is it stupid to have clever children and less clever children together? At worst the clever stay clever and the less clever learn from them. It's teaching to lift others that are less able than yourself they learn by example. And it's what we don't have in society today everyone is for themselves and look what that's creating, communities no longer help each other, people are damn selfish and live in a bubble. That's what separating education does. In Spain the clever children are asked to teach the less clever children it works, Spanish culture teaches family values in life and coming together to help ur neighbor / community we have lost this in this country, and it starts in school.


The less clever kids are a unwanted distraction, imagine being one of the few kid who kids who wants to learn? You simply can't... I speak from past experience


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I was just curious to see how it works, I don't know much about the US system. Would you have medical insurance to pay the bills?


An American friend of mine pays $1000 a month health insurance, and giving birth cost $10,000 on top of that. IMO health is too important to the individual and too the country to allow big business to profiteer on!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Labour... Can't believe UKIP got so many votes, won't last long though IMO.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> The less clever kids are a unwanted distraction, imagine being one of the few kid who kids who wants to learn? You simply can't... I speak from past experience


Are you not talking about disruptive rather than less clever?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Are you not talking about disruptive rather than less clever?


in my experience I've found that the majority of the less clever disruptive


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> in my experience I've found that the majority of the less clever disruptive


How do you know they're less clever?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's actually so saddening to see so many voting ukip. What a ****ing step back in civilisation.
> 
> I didn't vote. They're all ****s.


Can you explain your comment a bit pls mate?

It comes across a bit silly that you have this opinion yet didn't vote at all...


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

troponin said:


> Labour... Can't believe UKIP got so many votes, won't last long though IMO.


Serious question, do you take drugs if you think Ed Miliband is the right choice ?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Serious question, do you take drugs if you think Ed Miliband is the right choice ?


I don't take drugs. They are all pretty bad but Labour's manifesto is one which I agree with the most. I could never vote for UKIP.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> How do you know they're less clever?


Assess their exam results


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

troponin said:


> I don't take drugs. They are all pretty bad but Labour's manifesto is one which I agree with the most. I could never vote for UKIP.


Where you living under a rock during Labours last reign ?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Monkey skeleton said:


> How do you know they're less clever?


My high school was riddled with people who made the teachers lives hell, the majority of them are now either jobless/doing BTEC's/working on the tills at a supermarket.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

McGuire86 said:


> Where you living under a rock during Labours last reign ?


Evidently not... I'm planning on moving out of the country soon anyway so it doesn't really make much of a difference to me. Lib Dems + Tories collectively fvcked up the education system with university fees, I don't agree with UKIP's policies, the green party has no chance hence I voted Labour.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It's not being liberal to smoke in pubs ....I don't wanna smell of someone's smoke it stinks!
> 
> Why is it stupid to have clever children and less clever children together? At worst the clever stay clever and the less clever learn from them. It's teaching to lift others that are less able than yourself they learn by example. And it's what we don't have in society today everyone is for themselves and look what that's creating, communities no longer help each other, people are damn selfish and live in a bubble. That's what separating education does. In Spain the clever children are asked to teach the less clever children it works, Spanish culture teaches family values in life and coming together to help ur neighbor / community we have lost this in this country, and it starts in school.


It is liberal, people should have the right to smoke. I think it's filthy but people should be allowed. He would suggest smoking areas so that wouldn't be a problem.

If you have them together then nobody will make the most of their abilities. Either you teach at the level of the smart kids, so the others can't keep up and learn nothing, or you teach at the level of the less smart kids and so the able kids can't reach their full potential. So, at worst, the less clever learn nothing.

Well it is the teacher's job to teach... That is pretty rare, I am half Spanish myself and know for a fact that that doesn't happen in most schools there. Even if you wanted this system it could be achieved outside of school. It does however sound as if students would focus on teaching rather than learning, which shouldn't be the case. The UK's education system is moronic and shows how our young labour force isn't as competitive as it should be. If we didn't have so many useless and resource wasting university courses then we probably wouldn't even have to have raised tuition fees! UKIP want kids to focus what they're good at and let them pursue it, regardless of intellectual capabilities. They recognise some may want to go into something like construction for example, which is why they are so keen on apprenticeships.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

PortsladeMan said:


> It is liberal, people should have the right to smoke. I think it's filthy but people should be allowed. He would suggest smoking areas so that wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If you have them together then nobody will make the most of their abilities. Either you teach at the level of the smart kids, so the others can't keep up and learn nothing, or you teach at the level of the less smart kids and so the able kids can't reach their full potential. So, at worst, the less clever learn nothing.
> 
> Well it is the teacher's job to teach... That is pretty rare, I am half Spanish myself and know for a fact that that doesn't happen in most schools there. Even if you wanted this system it could be achieved outside of school. It does however sound as if students would focus on teaching rather than learning, which shouldn't be the case. The *UK's education system is moronic *and shows how our young labour force isn't as competitive as it should be. If we didn't have so many *useless and resource wasting university courses* then we probably wouldn't even have to have raised tuition fees! UKIP want kids to focus what they're good at and let them pursue it, regardless of intellectual capabilities. They recognise some may want to go into something like construction for example, which is why they are so keen on apprenticeships.


I completely agree. I study Medicine, probably one of the most prestigious courses and I am guaranteed to be earning 40K+ a year as soon as I finish uni - I will definitely pay back my loan no two ways about it. When people doing **** courses like "art in the community" or "fashion and textile design" are given the same amount of funding as me by the government, and have no chance of repaying their loan it infuriates me. Student loans should be allocated on the employment rates following graduation in my opinion.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> The less clever kids are a unwanted distraction, imagine being one of the few kid who kids who wants to learn? You simply can't... I speak from past experience


So they should be taught at home by mum and dad out the way then in the comfort of their intellectual home


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> It is liberal, people should have the right to smoke. I think it's filthy but people should be allowed. He would suggest smoking areas so that wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If you have them together then nobody will make the most of their abilities. Either you teach at the level of the smart kids, so the others can't keep up and learn nothing, or you teach at the level of the less smart kids and so the able kids can't reach their full potential. So, at worst, the less clever learn nothing.
> 
> Well it is the teacher's job to teach... That is pretty rare, I am half Spanish myself and know for a fact that that doesn't happen in most schools there. Even if you wanted this system it could be achieved outside of school. It does however sound as if students would focus on teaching rather than learning, which shouldn't be the case. The UK's education system is moronic and shows how our young labour force isn't as competitive as it should be. If we didn't have so many useless and resource wasting university courses then we probably wouldn't even have to have raised tuition fees! UKIP want kids to focus what they're good at and let them pursue it, regardless of intellectual capabilities. They recognise some may want to go into something like construction for example, which is why they are so keen on apprenticeships.


Lol..they do have smoking areas now though...outside. I do agree on choice but then I guess it works both ways if they have a place in doors to smoke everyone will still be smothered in it..so outside is good. They get shelter for goodness sake!!! Lol

I hear u but don't agree and that's ok we can agree to disagree


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So they should be taught at home by mum and dad out the way then in the comfort of their intellectual home


No just put all genuine learners in a class with a good teacher and let them fulfil their potential


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Assess their exam results


That proves nothing, most of the self made millionaires I know have little to no qualifications. Schools are designed to make unquestioning wage slaves IMO.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

troponin said:


> I completely agree. I study Medicine, probably one of the most prestigious courses and I am guaranteed to be earning 40K+ a year as soon as I finish uni - I will definitely pay back my loan no two ways about it. When people doing **** courses like "art in the community" or "fashion and textile design" are given the same amount of funding as me by the government, and have no chance of repaying their loan it infuriates me. Student loans should be allocated on the employment rates following graduation in my opinion.


I have to agree with you here. They should make you repay it no matter how much you earn.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..they do have smoking areas now though...outside. I do agree on choice but then I guess it works both ways if they have a place in doors to smoke everyone will still be smothered in it..so outside is good. They get shelter for goodness sake!!! Lol
> 
> I hear u but don't agree and that's ok we can agree to disagree


Is this what frustration sounds like, lacking in something maybe


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That proves nothing, most of the self made millionaires I know have little to no qualifications. Schools are designed to make unquestioning wage slaves IMO.


I'm on about those academically clever the future engineers, doctors, scientists, etc.


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

conservative... Getting **** done. never liked labour and especially the retard of a man leading it


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Apologies if it has already been mentioned, but people who didn't vote because they feel like it will show that none of the parties are good enough... that's not how it will come across - you should have gone to the polling station and put a big black cross through the entire ballot paper. That way it will be seen that you've gone out of your way to vote but none of the above are acceptable. Doing nothing is laziness, at least express it if you do not approve.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yep really great concept there
> 
> He supports canceling the ban on **** coz he likes a pint and ***...prob wasn't any thought went into that.
> 
> ...


He's 1 of the big politicians in the country I'll have to disagree his reasons for chasing 2 million votes isn't that he likes a *** in the pub.

Cannabis? lol erm because it doesn't harm anyone, could generate millions in taxes and create a lot of new jobs (often to people who may not get another). I won't even go into its health benefits or the fact every good idea I've had has been whilst stoned. How you can say its not a major factor is strange, do u have any idea how many people smoke it? Or how many more would if it was legal.

Change the NHS, all the non medical jobs need sorting, same as with the police etc. I know labour and the conservatives will say they'll do this but no sorry you've had your go and both made it worse.

Maternity leave lol, It's not just a problem with me, I guarantee any company will feel the same. Not got a big problem with it but I've got a big problem with the benefits system. Ofcourse some people need the help but I'd rather get back to the old fashioned idea that if you have a baby you atleast make a effort to pay for it. Why am I paying for so many lazy peoples kids when I don't want any? Again as I said not everyone but far too many.

Yes better education for those who up until 12 have made a effort. I'm not suggesting chuck all other children in a dustbin. I agree with your points on short skirts etc but your 'why not improve them all?' will probably involve non existent money. And no if you're meaning 'his children' as rich politician children then no they'll go to private school.

Yeah will cost. I agree with making prison tougher although I don't think its as nice as some people make out. I doubt your fruit picking idea would make money, it would probably cost more to make sure they don't run away lol. I know I wouldn't want a field full of mass murderer's picking my fruit either.

Yes its not rocket science if you have a never ending pot of money


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> It's not being liberal to smoke in pubs ....I don't wanna smell of someone's smoke it stinks!


e cigarettes don't smell. The smoking ban has caused lots of pubs to shut, loss of jobs but doesn't matter with your never ending money


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> That proves nothing, most of the self made millionaires I know have little to no qualifications. Schools are designed to make unquestioning wage slaves IMO.


Disagree, I bet a lot of the self made millionaires had **** hot results at 11-12 years old. Obviously not all but I think its roughly 10% who go to grammar school, I bet more than 50% of millionaires went there or private school


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> No just put all genuine learners in a class with a good teacher and let them fulfil their potential


But that sounds like less adequate have no potential...it's a birthright to be educated in this country. I think every child is a 'genuine' learner in that they want to learn what happens is when some are slower than others they start to lag behind and get no help this induces poor behaviours through frustration, anger, and lack of patience on behalf of teachers. I don't think kids genuinely don't want to learn they all love learning at a young age it's when these know I on affects occur through school and as they get older any potential that could have been gets lost. But that's not to say they still can't be taught. Not sure if u mean at older ages when they distract?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But that sounds like less adequate have no potential...it's a birthright to be educated in this country. I think every child is a 'genuine' learner in that they want to learn what happens is when some are slower than others they start to lag behind and get no help this induces poor behaviours through frustration, anger, and lack of patience on behalf of teachers. I don't think kids genuinely don't want to learn they all love learning at a young age it's when these know I on affects occur through school and as they get older any potential that could have been gets lost. But that's not to say they still can't be taught. Not sure if u mean at older ages when they distract?


I was on about older kids, the ones in secondary school


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Disagree, I bet a lot of the self made millionaires had **** hot results at 11-12 years old. Obviously not all but I think its roughly 10% who go to grammar school, I bet more than 50% of millionaires went there or private school


Are you talking about the millionaires I know?

If they went to private school then they probably have family money behind them which is a massive advantage in making your own money as an adult.

This is all a bit off topic though, sorry op.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> He's 1 of the big politicians in the country I'll have to disagree his reasons for chasing 2 million votes isn't that he likes a *** in the pub.
> 
> Cannabis? lol erm because it doesn't harm anyone, could generate millions in taxes and create a lot of new jobs (often to people who may not get another). I won't even go into its health benefits or the fact every good idea I've had has been whilst stoned. How you can say its not a major factor is strange, do u have any idea how many people smoke it? Or how many more would if it was legal.
> 
> ...


I just don't get the argument for cannabis I don't object to anyone choosing the lifestyle they want and I don't care if it includes drugs but there's lots of things they could do to generate tax it doesn't need to be cannabis is my point. There's also lots other alternative benefits to medicine other than potions and pills but they don't use them either and we all know why. I know how many smoke it I work with young offenders I'd say in all the years iv worked with them never come a cross one who hasn't been on it...that in its self says a lot. ( not saying coz u do ur going to offend!!) just saying in my line of work my findings have been offending and drugs generally goes hand in hand.

It sounds like with the maternity thing ur referring to single mums? Not sure if u are ...just the way u say 'why am I paying' coz every woman is entitled to it who works so this includes married women too who prob have paid taxes and have a husband who does too and she will be going back to work so it kind of levels out in the end.

Damn u ..I think my prison solution is brilliant!!!  . Trust me prison life is not so terrible due to ' human rights'. If u went fruit picking at the end of the day u get paid for what U picked it won't be much but it will be enough to pay for prison slop I mean by themselves instead of taxpayers ditch their TVs music and anything else that costs us money. 20 guys chained at the ankle in the middle of a field ain't going no where fast! At worst they may scrap with each other but who cares, they don't need tools to pick fruit so no harm done. There are plenty ex forces guys who could be given these jobs instead of now living homeless! Yes they will need a wage but put it this way...did u know next New Year's Eve at midnight u will see lady ga ga doing a song live I say LIVE from space!!!! She is currently in the process of working with NASA to train for it and has been since January....expensive??? I'd say so where do we magic this money from..useless senseless costly ...


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But that sounds like less adequate have no potential...it's a birthright to be educated in this country. I think every child is a 'genuine' learner in that they want to learn what happens is when some are slower than others they start to lag behind and get no help this induces poor behaviours through frustration, anger, and lack of patience on behalf of teachers. I don't think kids genuinely don't want to learn they all love learning at a young age it's when these know I on affects occur through school and as they get older any potential that could have been gets lost. But that's not to say they still can't be taught. Not sure if u mean at older ages when they distract?


The 'clever' kids need better teachers to progress, better teachers cost more money. You're talking as if its going to cost an insane amount of money. I don't know the figures but maybe grammar schools get 50% more funding, probably less. Also means that the kids in your 'normal school' can be taught by someone who can focus on a closer set of intelligence rather than teaching timothy simultaneous equations and caprice her times table lol. Realise I'm sounding like a complete cun.t though but just a realist lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> The 'clever' kids need better teachers to progress, better teachers cost more money. You're talking as if its going to cost an insane amount of money. I don't know the figures but maybe grammar schools get 50% more funding, probably less. Also means that the kids in your 'normal school' can be taught by someone who can focus on a closer set of intelligence rather than teaching timothy simultaneous equations and caprice her times table lol. Realise I'm sounding like a complete cun.t though but just a realist lol.


No I don't think u sound like one of them at all...trust me I'd tell u if i did lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I just don't get the argument for cannabis I don't object to anyone choosing the lifestyle they want and I don't care if it includes drugs but there's lots of things they could do to generate tax it doesn't need to be cannabis is my point. There's also lots other alternative benefits to medicine other than potions and pills but they don't use them either and we all know why. I know how many smoke it I work with young offenders I'd say in all the years iv worked with them never come a cross one who hasn't been on it...that in its self says a lot. ( not saying coz u do ur going to offend!!) just saying in my line of work my findings have been offending and drugs generally goes hand in hand.
> 
> It sounds like with the maternity thing ur referring to single mums? Not sure if u are ...just the way u say 'why am I paying' coz every woman is entitled to it who works so this includes married women too who prob have paid taxes and have a husband who does too and she will be going back to work so it kind of levels out in the end.
> 
> Damn u ..I think my prison solution is brilliant!!!  . Trust me prison life is not so terrible due to ' human rights'. If u went fruit picking at the end of the day u get paid for what U picked it won't be much but it will be enough to pay for prison slop I mean by themselves instead of taxpayers ditch their TVs music and anything else that costs us money. 20 guys chained at the ankle in the middle of a field ain't going no where fast! At worst they may scrap with each other but who cares, they don't need tools to pick fruit so no harm done. There are plenty ex forces guys who could be given these jobs instead of now living homeless! Yes they will need a wage but put it this way...did u know next New Year's Eve at midnight u will see lady ga ga doing a song live I say LIVE from space!!!! She is currently in the process of working with NASA to train for it and has been since January....expensive??? I'd say so where do we magic this money from..useless senseless costly ...


Well I said some of my reasons for it. I expect part of the reasons for your young offenders doing it is to do with 'naughty' people being more willing to break the law in general. You all see how the media wrongly portrays steroids, well its the same if not more so with weed (most here criticize 'roid rage' being used but 'tren rage' wouldn't be far away).

Yeah, was a massive generalization, (can't not generalize when talking about a whole country/politics though). I mean the unworking couples who pop 1 after another out whilst having no intention of paying for them. Maybe the husband works for minimum wage(good for him) but you can't afford more kids so don't have them lol.

I dunno, you're probably right. I know for me though (bit of a geeky side) being a big thinker I'd ****ing hate to be stuck in a box, it would drive me insane. Also plenty of blokes who I expect would get slapped around and scared a fair bit. Probably not so many on this forum lol.

Struggling to argue with you with your avi picture though in all honesty so I'm going to get stoned,smoke some e cigs, make myself look 10 years younger and 'offend' lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Well I said some of my reasons for it. I expect part of the reasons for your young offenders doing it is to do with 'naughty' people being more willing to break the law in general. You all see how the media wrongly portrays steroids, well its the same if not more so with weed (most here criticize 'roid rage' being used but 'tren rage' wouldn't be far away).
> 
> Yeah, was a massive generalization, (can't not generalize when talking about a whole country/politics though). I mean the unworking couples who pop 1 after another out whilst having no intention of paying for them. Maybe the husband works for minimum wage(good for him) but you can't afford more kids so don't have them lol.
> 
> ...


Lol...cheeky!

Well it was nice to have a civilized debate...not an argument! And the action of smoking causes wrinkles round the lips u won't look younger :nono:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't understand how anyone can argue for maternity pay. If you want kids it's going to affect your career deal with it.

You go to work and earn a fair wage for work and your own time is yours. Why should your boss pay for your decisions. This drives sexism and resentment. People being hired temporarily then thrown back on the scrap heap when the woman comes back from her paid holiday.

Simply put it's good business sense not to hire a young lady unless she's a stand out candidate.

Why is there so many articles telling us not to for ukip it's all iv seen this week


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> But that sounds like less adequate have no potential...it's a birthright to be educated in this country. I think every child is a 'genuine' learner in that they want to learn what happens is when some are slower than others they start to lag behind and get no help this induces poor behaviours through frustration, anger, and lack of patience on behalf of teachers. I don't think kids genuinely don't want to learn they all love learning at a young age it's when these know I on affects occur through school and as they get older any potential that could have been gets lost. But that's not to say they still can't be taught. Not sure if u mean at older ages when they distract?


In a private school pupils are generally split into two or more groups at about 12 or 13 so that teachers can focus lessons on the ability of each group. There is always going to be a distribution of intelligence in human beings so taking the top quartile and speeding them through to get A grades a year early can be done but if they were all in one class they can only ever go at average pace. Same with the bottom quartile who would just get left behind and fail but put in a class of their own where the teacher can focus on teaching them to at least get a c grade say, they will perform much better and not feel stupid and unable to keep up. It's how things used to get done and clearly works much much better but for some reason politicians focus on grades and league tables and this ends up dragging everyone down to the same level.

It's very easy to tell this is true just by looking at the ever increasing percentage of people getting A-C grades whilst at the same time Britain is dropping down education levels compared to the rest of the world. Never mind that with a normal distribution of grade results from A to F the same percentage should get each grade every year! This whole idea that everyone can go to university etc. is just a bad idea and actually is doing harm to children and the education system, some kids would do far better doing fewer GCSE's but hopefully passing them and maybe simultaneously doing some vocational training, apprenticeship's etc. Quite frankly they'd be far better off learning a trade either way and probably much happier at a younger age.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I voted ukip.
> 
> Ill vote ukip in the general aswel cuz I want medical care to be privatised aslong as the rule applies for everyone, therefore the dole dossin p1ss heads won't be able to afford medical care when they drink themselves to death so we will have a good thin out  .
> 
> Labour got in round the west mids


Wtf selfish view like Americans. Public healthcare is the one good thing about britain to be proud about, it might not be A standard but it's there for you. Public is a priority. Private healthcare is readily available. I'd rather pay £150 out of say £1200 for cancer treatment per month than 10,000 per therapy.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

MrBrown786 said:


> I'd rather pay £150 out of say £1200 for cancer treatment per month than 10,000 per therapy.


I don't understand this, its raising alarm bells for a potential never ending pot of money lol


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> I don't understand this, its raising alarm bells for a potential never ending pot of money lol


Nor do I was posted via rage. Essentially out of a 1200 wage packet per month you pay 150 national insurance. So essentially if your struck with cancer you don't pay anymore. In the states you pay 10k plus without nhs.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

mark22 said:


> This whole idea that everyone can go to university etc. is just a bad idea and actually is doing harm to children and the education system, some kids would do far better doing fewer GCSE's but hopefully passing them and maybe simultaneously doing some vocational training, apprenticeship's etc. Quite frankly they'd be far better off learning a trade either way and probably much happier at a younger age.


This whole idea of half of school students going on to go to university is for the birds. University is supposed to be an intellectual challenge for the brightest students, not for average students who must be catered for and have the standards dropped so they can pass too. It's not good for our country at all.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MrBrown786 said:


> Nor do I was posted via rage. Essentially out of a 1200 wage packet per month you pay 150 national insurance. So essentially if your struck with cancer you don't pay anymore. In the states you pay 10k plus without nhs.


I think that US medical care is over priced though, I wouldn't be surprised if the prices are fixed.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

MrBrown786 said:


> Nor do I was posted via rage. Essentially out of a 1200 wage packet per month you pay 150 national insurance. So essentially if your struck with cancer you don't pay anymore. In the states you pay 10k plus without nhs.


Ah, I don't think anyones suggesting not paying to save someone who has cancer though. I get your point but its still the same amount of money paid in total, I'd rather take my chances, not pay for fat people with heart disease lol.

And no they don't, You have to have health insurance in America now, if you don't then the hospital will probably take it as a loss (and raise their prices to cover).

I personally wouldn't privatize the whole of the NHS (don't think anyone said this anyway) though and in no way am I saying the American system is better than ours, most of them would jump at the chance to switch


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Ah, I don't think anyones suggesting not paying to save someone who has cancer though. I get your point but its still the same amount of money paid in total, I'd rather take my chances, not pay for fat people with heart disease lol.
> 
> And no they don't, You have to have health insurance in America now, if you don't then the hospital will probably take it as a loss (and raise their prices to cover).
> 
> I personally wouldn't privatize the whole of the NHS (don't think anyone said this anyway) though and in no way am I saying the American system is better than ours, most of them would jump at the chance to switch


Fair enough.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> I think that US medical care is over priced though, I wouldn't be surprised if the prices are fixed.


Massively over priced, all the doctors prescribe **** as and when they please because they can claim straight off insurance lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Massively over prices, all the doctors prescribe **** as and when they please because they can claim straight off insurance lol


So you can't use it as an example of why private healthcare is over-priced. BUPA is a lot cheaper and private right?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MrBrown786 said:


> Wtf selfish view like Americans. Public healthcare is the one good thing about britain to be proud about, it might not be A standard but it's there for you. Public is a priority. Private healthcare is readily available. I'd rather pay £150 out of say £1200 for cancer treatment per month than 10,000 per therapy.


People should stop bloody sueing / complaining the system for a service that probably cost more than they earn in a year / pay in tax in 10-15 years.

Sueing the Nhs shouldn't be allowed it's bollocks

Of people want tip top service they should pay for it. Needs to be a cost to stop people wasting doctors time


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if someone wanted to get private healthcare they maybe didn't have to contribute as much NI but that would probably open up a whole can of worms. £10 to see your GP as a lot of doctor's suggested seems reasonable to weed out the time wasters.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

mark22 said:


> I wouldn't mind if someone wanted to get private healthcare they maybe didn't have to contribute as much NI but that would probably open up a whole can of worms. £10 to see your GP as a lot of doctor's suggested seems reasonable to weed out the time wasters.


£10 on top of your NI?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

If I was to vote, I'd vote UKIP as they "seem" to be listening to the country.

But I don't vote, for the reason that whoever gets in will probably just screw us over as they always do. The government is full of corrupt fat ****s who don't give a **** about us. It's all about filling there pockets and funding there multiple house, whilst they milk thé country dry


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MrBrown786 said:


> Wtf selfish view like Americans. Public healthcare is the one good thing about britain to be proud about, it might not be A standard but it's there for you. Public is a priority. Private healthcare is readily available. I'd rather pay £150 out of say £1200 for cancer treatment per month than 10,000 per therapy.


But who suffers? The working class that's who. Those who pay tax for the health care gets the same treatment as the scummy cvnts who drink and drug themselves to death. It's the takers who are ruining it all and the nhs can't cope. Why should some bone idle dole dossing cvnt be able to have the same treatment as the worker?

They shouldn't, if they don't pay in they don't get back and if they want to take drugs etc then hurry up and have their short pathetic life


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

troponin said:


> I completely agree. I study Medicine, probably one of the most prestigious courses and I am guaranteed to be earning 40K+ a year as soon as I finish uni - I will definitely pay back my loan no two ways about it. When people doing **** courses like "art in the community" or "fashion and textile design" are given the same amount of funding as me by the government, and have no chance of repaying their loan it infuriates me. Student loans should be allocated on the employment rates following graduation in my opinion.


I know, people just go for the sake of it. Absolute joke, just don't get me started on it ffs!

So where are you doing medicine? I'm in my last year of school, reading Economics at Bristol or Warwick next year.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PortsladeMan said:


> I know, people just go for the sake of it. Absolute joke, just don't get me started on it ffs!
> 
> So where are you doing medicine? I'm in my last year of school, reading Economics at Bristol or Warwick next year.


Economics... Such a pointless degree :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The NHS whilst it has flaws and is far from efficient its something to be proud of, at some point in your life most people will fall on hard times, to think if I lose my job and have no savings I couldnt get treatment for being stabbed or getting cancer is not a place I want to be.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Economics... Such a pointless degree :lol:


haha, don't get it?..


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PortsladeMan said:


> haha, don't get it?..


I just thought it was ironic how you agreed on the fact that those who will never pay their loans back even though you study economics...

I'm only joking though


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> to think if I lose my job and have no savings I couldnt get treatment for being stabbed


This would never happen privatized or not lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> This would never happen privatized or not lol


Well yeah it was a slight hyperbole, but yeah you get treated and made stable but far from put right, well thats how it seems to woek in the states


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

didnt


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

How would privatising the healthcare work for people with pre-existing conditions? Would they be made to pay more premiums?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez...how many racists in here!!!
> 
> Private healthcare? Really u want that? Do any of u have children ..small children?? A little sniffle cough Or broken bone each year will cost u dearly! Do u have elderly parents..coz YOU will be paying for them too if they can't afford it. Our national service is something we should pride ourselves on..it needs fixing and serving the purpose it was designed to do I agree but that doesn't mean privatize it and make those who can't afford it suffer and that's not just 'dole dossiers' as most of u think...children in care are in hospital all the time because the hey are malnourished so have ailments children with Asthma will have to pay for inhalers what if parents can't afford to children with cancers who will pay for,that? It's a stupid idea...we already have people with rotten teeth because they can't afford treatment since most dentist privatized we are going back in time.


Do you even no about UKIP??? If you have read properly you will find health care is still free to the british public. All they want to do is make it private for immigrants so who ever claimed they are gonna totally wipe the NHS is Obversely a worried immigrant themselves. This is why our country's in such a mess from people coming over and abusing the system. UKIP isn't racist, As soon as people mention the word about stopping immigrants to better the country people shout racist!, UKIP would do this country good!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

mark22 said:


> What isn't mentioned is their wealth was effectively crippled at the time with most of it tied up in property and shares so naturally was going to increase a lot on the bounce. Politics of envy will get this country nowhere. I'm a landlord and won't accept anyone on benefits, it's too risky now with universal credit plus I just wouldn't do that anyway. But either way people need somewhere to live, there are so many on benefits because of population levels with not enough jobs, that's what needs sorting not moaning about a few rich people. Although tax avoidance should be sorted on all levels.


so in one word you are saying that you don't blame a person for being unemployed, good but you wont help them with a roof above their head, and the money goes straight to you, safer than someone not earning enough to pay the rent! double standards imo... not moanig about a few people, just do the maths, wages are not enough to pay for the basics while the top earners are walking away with all the money that the poor earn for them, when it is wrong it is just wrong!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

haza1234 said:


> Do you even no about UKIP??? If you have read properly you will find health care is still free to the british public. All they want to do is make it private for immigrants so who ever claimed they are gonna totally wipe the NHS is Obversely a worried immigrant themselves. This is why our country's in such a mess from people coming over and abusing the system. UKIP isn't racist, As soon as people mention the word about stopping immigrants to better the country people shout racist!, UKIP would do this country
> 
> Firstly Do not speak to me like I'm stupid if u don't mind, I respect peoples opinions respect mine. I assure u I don't get excited about politics so no I'm not really massively up on UKIP ..however I'm quite capable of reading their ludicrous promises.
> 
> ...


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> The country is NOT in a mess because ' people come over here abusing it' it cannot be abused if there aren't loop holes there in the first place for it to be abused don't blame the opportunists blame the system itself. Also fat cat businesses love the immigrants they would rather employ them than u who allows that? Don't blame the immigrant. I don't mind anyone coming to this country as long as we all live by the same rules. Your listening to a man who wants stop immigration talks bitter of the EU but lives happiily with a German ..erm.....secretary/ wife ....clap clap nice one ....have a pint! And a ***.


When exactly has Farage said he wants to stop immigration ? He said he intends to put a temporary ban on it for 5 years to address the issues. Then re-open it on a points system similar to Australia and Canada. He wants to control it, not stop it. There's a difference.

Talks bitter of the European Union, not the Europeans, again you're not recgonising the difference. He wants to be free of the un-elected bureaucrats who have the power over us on so many topics and we have to abide to that, does that sound like democracy to you ?

I wish people would make an effort to understand the pros and cons of the argument they are trying to make before entering discussion.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

The voting hasn't started yet you can start voting when the live shows start


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

McGuire86 said:


> When exactly has Farage said he wants to stop immigration ? He said he intends to put a temporary ban on it for 5 years to address the issues. Then re-open it on a points system similar to Australia and Canada. He wants to control it, not stop it. There's a difference.
> 
> Talks bitter of the European Union, not the Europeans, again you're not recgonising the difference. He wants to be free of the un-elected bureaucrats who have the power over us on so many topics and we have to abide to that, does that sound like democracy to you ?
> 
> I wish people would make an effort to understand the pros and cons of the argument they are trying to make before entering discussion.


We don't need to know pros and cons before entering a discussion really. We do that when we are weighing up a job prospect with politics here's no definite anything there's no real facts so to speak just empty promises year after year. ...we say what we see/ think on the matter as individuals.

They all talk ****e tbh....not just him. What topics do un elected bureaucrats have power over us on? I'm interested.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Who said I was speaking to you like your stupid? I'm just replying to the thread. It's my opinion, you've stated yours. No harm done it's only a debate! I've worked with people from all backgrounds from all over the world and fair enough these people worked hard! The thing I was saying about immigration - UKIP want a points based system so they can ensure that most of the people coming into the country actually want to work, I think that's pretty fair. If I wanted to work in OZ id have to go through all sorts of paper work before I was aloud entry. Like I said it's only an internet debate. And tbf we can't really moan much cause there's a lot of country's worse of. Who do you think is a good party?


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> We don't need to know pros and cons before entering a discussion really. We do that when we are weighing up a job prospect with politics here's no definite anything there's no real facts so to speak just empty promises year after year. ...we say what we see/ think on the matter as individuals.
> 
> They all talk ****e tbh....not just him. What topics do un elected bureaucrats have power over us on? I'm interested.


Ofcourse there's facts. You've shown you didn't know what you were talking about with regards to UKIPs immigration policies nor the difference between ones opinion on the general population of a continent and a corrupt political union.

These current parties all do talk ****, bar UKIP which is why I have voted for them and have done since I was of legal age to vote. However I think it's quite evident that you have fallen into the far left wing zionist controlled media tool that will have you believe UKIP is not the way to go, therefore minimising their chances of succeeding.

What do the corrupt bureaucrats in the EU parliament have the power over the UK ?

The EU controls immigration, fishing, business and trade, deportation (terrorists and criminals - human rights etc), farming, energy, and is now aiming to control our taxes, foreign affairs and law and order. 70% of our laws are drawn up in Brussels ! Not to mention we have to pay 55 million a day for the privilege to be a member of this dictatorship 'union'.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> What topics do un elected bureaucrats have power over us on? I'm interested.


We vote for the MEP's, the MEP's vote for the eu 28 commissioners (1 each). The EU president, head of the 28 guys gives the newly elected commissioner a role based on if he likes him or not he could get them making tea or deciding who we declare war on.

So basically this bloke Herman Van Rompuy who used to be the Belgian prime minister is in charge of our country.

There's a election for a new EU president this year, interestingly most of the candidates seem to speak a variety of languages, so if anyone learns all 24 I think you'll be in with a shout


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ffs... He talks bitter of the EU and rightly so, it doesn't mean he is a racist or even has A SINGLE PROBLEM with Europeans. I'm of European immigrant extraction, neither of my parents were born in this country, I still have no time for the EU, even though I love Europe. I just don't want to be part of an organisation which has far more costs than benefits.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

None. I havnt got the slightest clue about any of it what so ever. I just get on with my life and accept and adapt to any changes that come into place tbh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

McGuire86 said:


> Ofcourse there's facts. You've shown you didn't know what you were talking about with regards to UKIPs immigration policies nor the difference between ones opinion on the general population of a continent and a corrupt political union.
> 
> These current parties all do talk ****, bar UKIP which is why I have voted for them and have done since I was of legal age to vote. However I think it's quite evident that you have fallen into the far left wing zionist controlled media tool that will have you believe UKIP is not the way to go, therefore minimising their chances of succeeding.
> 
> ...


I don't fall in any bracket... Don't support any of them. I don't buy or read papers and I never really watch much news...iv had a son go,to Iraq and afghan 3 times honestly I'm not easily influenced by sensationalized media hype! What bits I have had the misfortune of seeing iv basically heard this man talking and what's coming out of his mouth I personally don't agree with that's what I'm saying.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> Did u just swear? This is getting out of hand now


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> We vote for the MEP's, the MEP's vote for the eu 28 commissioners (1 each). The EU president, head of the 28 guys gives the newly elected commissioner a role based on if he likes him or not he could get them making tea or deciding who we declare war on.
> 
> So basically this bloke Herman Van Rompuy who used to be the Belgian prime minister is in charge of our country.
> 
> There's a election for a new EU president this year, interestingly most of the candidates seem to speak a variety of languages, so if anyone learns all 24 I think you'll be in with a shout


Thank u dann...


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't fall in any bracket... Don't support any of them. I don't buy or read papers and I never really watch much news...iv had a son go,to Iraq and afghan 3 times honestly I'm not easily influenced by sensationalized media hype! What bits I have had the misfortune of seeing iv basically heard this man talking and what's coming out of his mouth I personally don't agree with that's what I'm saying.


Well either you're lying or you don't understand English because what you claim he has said is completely different to what has actually been said. And you don't fall into what bracket ? I feel sorry that your son had to go to a war to fill the pockets of the political elite and fat zionist business men.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Thank u dann...


no worries, you're white:rolleyes:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

McGuire86 said:


> Well either you're lying or you don't understand English because what you claim he has said is completely different to what has actually been said. And you don't fall into what bracket ? I feel sorry that your son had to go to a war to fill the pockets of the political elite and fat zionist business men.


Thanks he will appreciate ur sympathy I'm sure. They do say politics and religion are 2 topics that are best left alone....people get too feisty over it and it won't change either of them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> no worries, you're white:rolleyes:


On the outside only...don't roll eyes it's rude


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks he will appreciate ur sympathy I'm sure. They do say politics and religion are 2 topics that are best left alone....people get too feisty over it and it won't change either of them.


We're simply having a discussion, if you are now resulting to having the opinion that the subject should be left alone why bother in the first place ? All I was doing was correcting your interpretation of Europe and the E.U. and UKIPs immigration policy. Not once have you made a counter argument to rectify your original statement. This just seems pointless now.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I voted for labour.

Simply because in my area they have helped quite a lot where other politicians talked the talk and did nothing.

In general I don't really care for any politicians, most of them talk ****e and are only in it for a fat easy pay cheque.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

McGuire86 said:


> We're simply having a discussion, if you are now resulting to having the opinion that the subject should be left alone why bother in the first place ? All I was doing was correcting your interpretation of Europe and the E.U. and UKIPs immigration policy. Not once have you made a counter argument to rectify your original statement. This just seems pointless now.


Because u want a fight ...I don't go there...u can't convince me ur opinion is better or right and visa versa so somewhere it ends. Iv told u iv seen clips of the man iv seen his policies I don't agree with what comes from his mouth and I don't have anything to rectify I say what I see. He wants to temporarily close the gates for5 years then re open once he's sorted the issues out...yawn....like it will be sorted it's all gobbldeegook U believe all this rubbish...i don't.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Because u want a fight ...I don't go there...u can't convince me ur opinion is better or right and visa versa so somewhere it ends. Iv told u iv seen clips of the man iv seen his policies I don't agree with what comes from his mouth and I don't have anything to rectify I say what I see. He wants to temporarily close the gates for5 years then re open once he's sorted the issues out...yawn....like it will be sorted it's all gobbldeegook U believe all this rubbish...i don't.


I want a fight ? Where did I say that ? I'm not saying your opinion is wrong nor mine is right. All I did was correct you on your supposed knowledge. I'm just repeating myself now. Unless you have proof of Farage saying he is against Europeans and wants to shut immigration permanently then your statement bares no credibility. All you have done is demonstrated how stubborn you are after getting something wrong. I'm done with replying to you. Judging by your posts you can't grasp the point, unwilling to be corrected and being pretty immature tbh.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Haha nope


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

UKIP seem to being doing decent in European elections


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Have they announced the winner yet?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

chris9393 said:


> Have they announced the winner yet?


UKIP are leading at the moment gaining well in most regions and it looks like they'll win the majority of the seats


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> UKIP are leading at the moment gaining well in most regions and it looks like they'll win the majority of the seats


Sweet! That's what I like to hear


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

I know it's only the Euros but I'm buzzing with these results! First elections I have been old enough to vote in, good one to start off with!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

PortsladeMan said:


> I know it's only the Euros but I'm buzzing with these results! First elections I have been old enough to vote in, good one to start off with!


Same! I feel all grown up lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Because u want a fight ...I don't go there...u can't convince me ur opinion is better or right and visa versa so somewhere it ends. Iv told u iv seen clips of the man iv seen his policies I don't agree with what comes from his mouth and I don't have anything to rectify I say what I see. He wants to temporarily close the gates for5 years then re open once he's sorted the issues out...yawn....like it will be sorted it's all gobbldeegook U believe all this rubbish...i don't.


Your opinion is based on a few biased clips you have seen in a very biased media.

I can't remember ukip ever being in power so how can anyone possibly know what there reaction to being in power would be.

Ukip have been massive underdogs with every newspaper and news paper doing there absolute best to label them "the racist choice"

If you don't believe in the rubbish why get involved in a DEBATE about it :S


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Most of Europes right wing parties have toppled their respective polls. Just shows the penny has dropped and the vast majority want out of the EU. Pretty ironic when you think about it with one of the so called reasons for the EU to be formed was to get rid of the far right parties!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Your opinion is based on a few biased clips you have seen in a very biased media.
> 
> I can't remember ukip ever being in power so how can anyone possibly know what there reaction to being in power would be.
> 
> ...


Because it's a debate I debated ages ago now ur boring me and u? ..I wasn't speaking to u was I....but it's a debate so u butted in! Same thing.....now if all u UKIP lovers wanna love UKIP get on with it...if u go back to my original post where I said its full of racists in here about 10 ppl agreed with my comment also lots of people have disagreed with u UKIP lovers but u want to keep coming to me....so I'm happy to keep telling u I don't agree with UKIP I don't need to satisfy ur desire for an absolute reason so do one if I wanna join in a debate I will whether it suits ur satisfaction I couldn't give a **** it's a forum....


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

BNP are the racialists not UKIP

think u`ll find racists in all the parties though


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mark22 said:


> I wouldn't mind if someone wanted to get private healthcare they maybe didn't have to contribute as much NI but that would probably open up a whole can of worms. £10 to see your GP as a lot of doctor's suggested seems reasonable to weed out the time wasters.


Who are the time wasters? How do,we define that? The old lady who had a pain in her chest it was nothing but now she feels better being told by the doctor? So let's charge then ppl can make a choice of seeing a doctor or eating coz that's likely to happen ...not everyone has money to do that doesn't mean their a time waster.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> BNP are the racialists not UKIP
> 
> think u`ll find racists in all the parties though


That's prob the most truthful thing said on here yet :thumbup1:

Edit: the latter!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Farage is a cool customer and you can see why people/voters have taken to him. it was the same with Boris Johnson. his persona won him the mayor of london job more than anything

theres definite issues with the british people and immigration/euro union but giving UKIP the vote was more a big "fcuk you" to the other parties involved. people are sick of the same ole you get from the tories and labor


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Onward and upward to the general elections next year.Go Nidge!!

Now that many other of the "other" parties supporters, namely No to Europe, and the English Democrats failed to make any headway Hopefully their supporters will jump ship and vote for UKIP.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> BNP are the racialists not UKIP
> 
> *think u`ll find racists in all the parties though*


Maybe, maybe not.You will likely find discrimination in some political parties.Most evidently, the Conservatives and the Labour party.


----------



## clh (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't vote in this one bur will in the general election. Ill probably cast a no vote as i think they are all a bunch of lying ****ers but at least ive proved a point by turning up to vote .


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skye you need to do some more research, Your chatting gibberish! Rant over!


----------



## MT91 (Mar 31, 2013)

UKIP may not be racist party per se, but their rapid expansion has seen them take on a large amount of fringe candidates whose personal views are displeasurable, bigoted or just plain weird.

Their analysis of the EU ignores the massive interdependence that Western European economies have, especially in financial services, which alone makes up 10% of the UK's economy, and provides massive employment in London, Leeds and Edinburgh.

Britain now manufactures more cars than it ever has, helping to provide regeneration for deprived areas such as Coventry and Sunderland. This allows rapid renovation and regeneration and innovation those sectors. Other manufacturing areas, such as Airbus (the wings are made in England) show the importance of the EU in manufacturing.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

MT91 said:


> UKIP may not be racist party per se, but their rapid expansion has seen them take on a large amount of fringe candidates whose personal views are displeasurable, bigoted or just plain weird.
> 
> Their analysis of the EU ignores the massive interdependence that Western European economies have, especially in financial services, which alone makes up 10% of the UK's economy, and provides massive employment in London, Leeds and Edinburgh.
> 
> Britain now manufactures more cars than it ever has, helping to provide regeneration for deprived areas such as Coventry and Sunderland. This allows rapid renovation and regeneration and innovation those sectors. Other manufacturing areas, such as Airbus (the wings are made in England) show the importance of the EU in manufacturing.


Yeah, but we need to compete and work in a global market. UKIP is the party which really embraces the modern world. The EU can't face the new era of globalisation and an international market.

It's funny how Clegg calls Nigel backward etc. when he wants to trade with the world as a whole: China, the commonwealth etc. rather than within the EU fortress.


----------



## MT91 (Mar 31, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> Yeah, but we need to compete and work in a global market. UKIP is the party which really embraces the modern world. The EU can't face the new era of globalisation and an international market.
> 
> It's funny how Clegg calls Nigel backward etc. when he wants to trade with the world as a whole: China, the commonwealth etc. rather than within the EU fortress.


The EU is in the process of making historic trade agreements with the USA among others. The EU as a trading bloc has far more power and persuasion to open up BRIC and developing markets than the UK individually, and just because you want to stay in the EU it doesn't mean you don't want to trade with the non-EU ones. How does the UK policy of trade differ from the EU so differently that we're willing to leave it completely. Norway and Switzerland have to comply with EU legislation to trade with EU countries. I work in a sector (IT) that hugely depends on EU co-operation.

I have issues with the financial controls and levers of the Euro/ECB but it is not worth leaving over. Moreover UKIP don't vote in any issues - a recent example was one about the ivory trade. How is that helping our standing on the international stage - it's the equivalent of taking your ball and going home, not trying to find a new role.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MT91 said:


> The EU is in the process of making historic trade agreements with the USA among others. The EU as a trading bloc has far more power and persuasion to open up BRIC and developing markets than the UK individually, and just because you want to stay in the EU it doesn't mean you don't want to trade with the non-EU ones. How does the UK policy of trade differ from the EU so differently that we're willing to leave it completely. Norway and Switzerland have to comply with EU legislation to trade with EU countries. I work in a sector (IT) that hugely depends on EU co-operation.
> 
> I have issues with the financial controls and levers of the Euro/ECB but it is not worth leaving over. Moreover UKIP don't vote in any issues - a recent example was one about the ivory trade. How is that helping our standing on the international stage - it's the equivalent of taking your ball and going home, not trying to find a new role.


Because ivory as much an issue for us as whether left hand drive countries can go through a red right light when turning left.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

MT91 said:


> The EU is in the process of making historic trade agreements with the USA among others. The EU as a trading bloc has far more power and persuasion to open up BRIC and developing markets than the UK individually, and just because you want to stay in the EU it doesn't mean you don't want to trade with the non-EU ones. How does the UK policy of trade differ from the EU so differently that we're willing to leave it completely. Norway and Switzerland have to comply with EU legislation to trade with EU countries. I work in a sector (IT) that hugely depends on EU co-operation.
> 
> I have issues with the financial controls and levers of the Euro/ECB but it is not worth leaving over. Moreover UKIP don't vote in any issues - a recent example was one about the ivory trade. How is that helping our standing on the international stage - it's the equivalent of taking your ball and going home, not trying to find a new role.


you made a point in your previous post about the UK still having a lot of powers, you then make a point about a new trade agreement with the US(also includes Mexico, hello alarm bells). The new trade agreement means new laws we won't be able to pass a lot of publicly run sectors; banking,insurance,post.

The agreement also includes 'investor-state dispute settlement. This is already used in other trade agreements, allowing big cooperations to sue the government without going to domestic courts and bypassing parliament.

Do you remember when obama suggested the deal with a US-Korea free trade agreement? He forecast a 10 billion$ increase in US exports and 70,000 new jobs. Exports fell by 3.5 billion and 40,000 jobs were lost.

No we don't manufacture more cars than ever, were at a 6 year high. Probably helped because the £ is strong in comparison to the $. Interestingly enough though car exports to the EU have fallen in the same time frame. We're forecast to be the 3rd highest manufacturer of cars in the EU by 2017 (big wahoo).

All these silly little trade agreements are just a way for big companies to bypass any national laws they feel like.

And at the people saying ukip are racist; they probably will pick up more racist followers because admittedly their views are closer to racist than any other (big) party. The same way labour pick up people who don't want to work and have MPs like the black woman whos often on question time who answers every question she doesn't know the answer to with outcries of racism. How about a law that makes wrongly accusing someone as a racist has the same punishment as being racist?

I hate racists, it genuinely makes me sick being called one because I support a party who doesn't want an abundance of unskilled eastern European workers in the country


----------



## MT91 (Mar 31, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Because ivory as much an issue for us as whether left hand drive countries can go through a red right light when turning left.


Well how about the fact that a UKIP MEP was on the board of the Fisheries Commission and never bothered showingup? Not as if there is still marginal fishing industry which needs to be protected...


----------



## MT91 (Mar 31, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> you made a point in your previous post about the UK still having a lot of powers, you then make a point about a new trade agreement with the US(also includes Mexico, hello alarm bells). The new trade agreement means new laws we won't be able to pass a lot of publicly run sectors; banking,insurance,post.
> 
> The agreement also includes 'investor-state dispute settlement. This is already used in other trade agreements, allowing big cooperations to sue the government without going to domestic courts and bypassing parliament.
> 
> ...


If you hate racists, why did you vote for a party which had representatives that have constantly shown up on social media to have racist views?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

MT91 said:


> If you hate racists, why did you vote for a party which had representatives that have constantly shown up on social media to have racist views?


Because I vote for the party not the delusional followers, stupid point

edit: go find me a party with millions of followers who don't have racists. Easy for the media to pick and chose what they pick up on. That's like me saying why do you vote for labour when they likely have more radical muslim followers


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

MT91 said:


> The EU is in the process of making historic trade agreements with the USA among others. The EU as a trading bloc has far more power and persuasion to open up BRIC and developing markets than the UK individually, and just because you want to stay in the EU it doesn't mean you don't want to trade with the non-EU ones. How does the UK policy of trade differ from the EU so differently that we're willing to leave it completely. Norway and Switzerland have to comply with EU legislation to trade with EU countries. I work in a sector (IT) that hugely depends on EU co-operation.
> 
> I have issues with the financial controls and levers of the Euro/ECB but it is not worth leaving over. Moreover UKIP don't vote in any issues - a recent example was one about the ivory trade. How is that helping our standing on the international stage - it's the equivalent of taking your ball and going home, not trying to find a new role.


How does the UK need the EU to trade agreements with NAFTA/ASEAN etc.? Foreign countries will hardly reject the trade of a country like the UK, especially in the current situations. It's the centralised planning also though, as well as fees which are just going to be going to regional policies which don't benefit us. We can go on about the costs/benefits of membership of the EU all day. In my opinion the costs outweights the benefits. That aside, as for other policies I think UKIP has much better policies than the other parties, and Nigel doesn't lack conviction to the extent that the other leaders do.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

MT91 said:


> Well how about the fact that a UKIP MEP was on the board of the Fisheries Commission and never bothered showingup? Not as if there is still marginal fishing industry which needs to be protected...


You mean the vote where they abstained but then supported 'hughs fish fight' which got the policy over turned?

Mr Clark, who spoke in the European Parliament about discarding fish in April, echoed Mr Farage's comments. He said: "We need to stop discarding fish. It's lunacy.

"Our fleet has been halved in the past 18 years - at the same time our waters are full of Spanish fishermen throwing fish caught in our waters overboard.

"This policy is ridiculous and yet again the UK suffers at the hands of EU bureaucracy and unfair dictates.

"UK fishermen had carefully looked after fish stocks in our own territorial waters, while others had ruined theirs by over fishing.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MT91 said:


> If you hate racists, why did you vote for a party which had representatives that have constantly shown up on social media to have *racist views*?


Please demonstrate UKIPS racist views.I do not mean a link to some halfwits page on facebook.Then search for the other 19 labour and tory MPS, who have recently been prosecuted for crime.


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

The worse thing that could possibly happen is for the NHS to be privatised and sold off to profit driven companies.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

reidp said:


> The worse thing that could possibly happen is for the NHS to be privatised and sold off to profit driven companies.


I don't think they've suggested privatizing the whole NHS. You know it was liberal labour who first privatized a part of the NHS? Outsourced financing,accounts etc to Xansa in 2005


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Luckily I know next to f'k all about politics. :lol:


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I voted ukip.
> 
> Ill vote ukip in the general aswel cuz I want medical care to be privatised aslong as the rule applies for everyone, therefore the dole dossin p1ss heads won't be able to afford medical care when they drink themselves to death so we will have a good thin out  .
> 
> Labour got in round the west mids


Dole dossing p**s heads wont, a lot of people genuinely looking for work wont, people struggling to get by on disability benefits wont, a number of pensioners who've worked all there lives wont.

Yer sounds fantastic...

I for one wouldn't have been born without the NHS and whilst it's by no means perfect i simply can't understand those who want to see it turned into some private, you get what you pay for type affair.



harrison180 said:


> I believe so. America have a good health system but the only problem we are goin to have is cuz this country is so weak the hard workers will be done over and the lazy sh1ts will still get everything for free.
> 
> Private hospitals are great and if we all had to take a medical plan out then the hospitals as we know them would improve.


America does have great health care at the top level but there are lots of hard working americans who can't afford the treatments they need... sadly hard working doesn't = rich and it's the rich that would benefit from privatisation not the hard working.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

reidp said:


> The worse thing that could possibly happen is for the NHS to be privatised and sold off to profit driven companies.


Lucky that's not what UKIP are proposing at all then. Far more likely to happen under a Conservative government.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Dole dossing p**s heads wont, a lot of people genuinely looking for work wont, people struggling to get by on disability benefits wont, a number of pensioners who've worked all there lives wont.
> 
> Yer sounds fantastic...
> 
> ...


Maybe they don't have the same ideas as me lol. We pay into the nhs and have basic medical treatment that they can't afford to progress. I dunno maybe its where people live to how different it is but I think if we all paid for health insurance the hospitals could be better. I think between birth and 18 then after retirement it should be free. Then those who are disabled etc or can't work for genuine reasons. But after we ban giving treatment to p1ss heads and druggies unless they can pay up front then they all die off and make room for everyone else, the money saved on dole payments should be more than enough to pump back into the system  .

To rule a country you need to be tough and that's why this country is a joke because its run by little soft stuck up toffs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

staffs_lad said:


> America does have great health care at the top level but there are lots of hard working americans who can't afford the treatments they need... sadly hard working doesn't = rich and it's the rich that would benefit from privatisation not the hard working.


When I went to America a couple of years ago, I travelled through hillbilly country as well as a few cities and some real 'no go areas'(badly needed fuel) and I'd have to agree that there are many people over there who can't afford much in the way of a roof over their heads let alone healthcare. Yet the image of US of A is of a very rich and prosperous land.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Maybe they don't have the same ideas as me lol. We pay into the nhs and have basic medical treatment that they can't afford to progress. I dunno maybe its where people live to how different it is but I think if we all paid for health insurance the hospitals could be better. I think between birth and 18 then after retirement it should be free. Then those who are disabled etc or can't work for genuine reasons. But after we ban giving treatment to p1ss heads and druggies unless they can pay up front then they all die off and make room for everyone else, the money saved on dole payments should be more than enough to pump back into the system  .
> 
> To rule a country you need to be tough and that's why this country is a joke because its run by little soft stuck up toffs


Nice ideal but impossible to rule as how does one decide who doesn't deserve treatment?

You could be in town having a couple of beers, a car with a bad driver hits you from nowhere, should you be denied treatment as you're drunk?

I think the pro supporters of a paid for healthcare are looking at it as it may benefit them right now but long term it wouldn't. As with any insurance/healthcare, with each claim would come more restrictions.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Then those who are disabled etc or can't work for genuine reasons. But after we ban giving treatment to p1ss heads and druggies unless they can pay up front then they all die off and make room for everyone else, the money saved on dole payments should be more than enough to pump back into the system  .
> 
> To rule a country you need to be tough and that's why this country is a joke because its run by little soft stuck up toffs


I think you might be shocked as to how much is actually being fraudulently claimed or how much actually goes on the "dole dossing p**s heads". Don't get me wrong i'm all for stopping benefit cheats and there are some right scum bags who don't deserve help but the amount you'd get from catching all fraudulent dole claims wouldn't scratch the surface.

Instead of looking at the scumbags at the bottom of the pile taking 100 ish quid a fortnight look up the pile at the tax evading upper classes.... now there is some real money that could make a real change. Obviously the media and politicians don't let you know this, or at least try to hide it because its them and there friends who're really shafting us...

As for stuck up little toffs... UKIP is full of them. I'm not one of these who thinks they're all Nazis and i do think there is a huge media bias against them at the moment but to me it's just a less well run Tory reject party.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

staffs_lad said:


> I think you might be shocked as to how much is actually being fraudulently claimed or how much actually goes on the "dole dossing p**s heads". Don't get me wrong i'm all for stopping benefit cheats and there are some right scum bags who don't deserve help but the amount you'd get from catching all fraudulent dole claims wouldn't scratch the surface.
> 
> Instead of looking at the scumbags at the bottom of the pile taking 100 ish quid a fortnight look up the pile at the tax evading upper classes.... now there is some real money that could make a real change. Obviously the media and politicians don't let you know this, or at least try to hide it because its them and there friends who're really shafting us...
> 
> As for stuck up little toffs... UKIP is full of them. I'm not one of these who thinks they're all Nazis and i do think there is a huge media bias against them at the moment but to me it's just a less well run Tory reject party.


They're all in it together just like we're all in it together. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

Trouble is, whatever party you voted for, and it's even happening now, were still being told the usual Shiite, by labour, Tory, lib dems.

The PM has just said and I quote, we have the plan to deliver that change to renegotiate our place in Europe , with a, in out referendum in Europe.

Sounds to me there still spouting the same Shiite they did before the election, and obviously not listening to the general public, I've heard all this before, weeks before the elections, and if that [email protected] carries on with such baffle, my vote will go back to ukip.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

I wanted to vote for @Ashcrapper but unfortunately the "Burn Your Problems" party didn't appear on my ballot paper.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Everyone slating alcoholics and smokers lol, they pay tax that more than covers any problems, steroid users don't lol. Or fat people, spend less on food to be a drain on the nhs.

Also everyone slating people on the doll, tyler sat at his mums playing his ps3 all day costs us £50 a week.

Louise who's just had her 4th kid with her husband working on minimum wage costs a **** load more but its ok because shes got a cute baby.

Old people cost the most by far, the parties won't **** off the old people too much though because they're the only fkers who vote


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> Everyone slating alcoholics and smokers lol, they pay tax that more than covers any problems, steroid users don't lol. Or fat people, spend less on food to be a drain on the nhs.
> 
> Also everyone slating people on the doll, tyler sat at his mums playing his ps3 all day costs us £50 a week.
> 
> ...


What do you suggest euthanasia?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

essexboy said:


> What do you suggest euthanasia?


raise pension age to atleast 70


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> raise pension age to atleast 70


I Think youll find the NHS burden of an aging population, is far more of a drain, than the paltry pension unfortunately.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah but its still roughly 3 million people (i think) who could be paying tax instead of claiming it. Pension age needs to increase along with life expectancy, only going to keep going up


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

essexboy said:


> What do you suggest euthanasia?


Now that you mention it...

Will start with the politicians, then move onto the Man United fans and if that's not enough... the Welsh? :whistling:


----------



## reidp (Oct 7, 2010)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Lucky that's not what UKIP are proposing at all then. Far more likely to happen under a Conservative government.


I have no doubt that David Cameron would love to chop up th NHS and sell it to his friends, I never suggested UKIP would do so.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah but its still roughly 3 million people (i think) who could be paying tax instead of claiming it. Pension age needs to increase along with life expectancy, only going to keep going up


Yeah stuff retiring, lets all just work till we die, and never enjoy any kind of relaxing life.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Yeah stuff retiring, lets all just work till we die, and never enjoy any kind of relaxing life.


Well no the idea being u get the same % amount of time working as u do retiring. What do u suggest people retire at 65 when the death age is 110? Living longer should be a good thing for the economy not bad. Say 50 years ago for example:

People start work at 20

Learn their trade really well by 40/50 but by then their bodies in decline and retirement age is coming. Now the 'peak' years can be extended


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dann19900 said:


> Well no the idea being u get the same % amount of time working as u do retiring. What do u suggest people retire at 65 when the death age is 110? Living longer should be a good thing for the economy not bad. Say 50 years ago for example:
> 
> People start work at 20
> 
> Learn their trade really well by 40/50 but by then their bodies in decline and retirement age is coming. Now the 'peak' years can be extended


In a perfect world with perfect health maybe, but not in this world.

I know 6 people who have died in the last couple of years, and all of them had been retired less than a year...worked all their days right upto retirement then died before enjoying it.

Retire as early as you can and ENJOY life!

Life is for living not working.

Also have you seen many of the people going around that around 85-90? They are not exactly enjoying life and out skipping down the street, their bodies are shutting down.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dezw said:


> In a perfect world with perfect health maybe, but not in this world.
> 
> I know 6 people who have died in the last couple of years, and all of them had been retired less than a year...worked all their days right upto retirement then died before enjoying it.
> 
> ...


well retire early if u like, i certainly will be, just not with a state pension lol. Yeah I do see the 85-90 year olds, my point being however long ago(while our retirement age was still 65) there wern't any atall, the unhealthy 85 year olds were 80.

1925 the retirement age was set at 65. Average life expectancy has gone from roughly 65-80 in that time


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> well retire early if u like, i certainly will be, just not with a state pension lol. Yeah I do see the 85-90 year olds, my point being however long ago(while our retirement age was still 65) there wern't any atall, the unhealthy 85 year olds were 80.
> 
> 1925 the retirement age was set at 65. Average life expectancy has gone from roughly 65-80 in that time


I do work for old people who have worked all their lives(home owners) and trust me, very few still have a good quality of life beyond 75, probably not even 20%.

Some people have a job that they could keep doing well into their 70's but not many do. You won't find many bricklayers,plasterers,joiners,roofers working beyond 60yrs old because their job will have taken it's toll on their bodies.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Well no the idea being u get the same % amount of time working as u do retiring. What do u suggest people retire at 65 when the death age is 110? Living longer should be a good thing for the economy not bad. Say 50 years ago for example:
> 
> People start work at 20
> 
> Learn their trade really well by 40/50 but by then their bodies in decline and retirement age is coming. Now the 'peak' years can be extended


With youth unemployment such a big problem, the last thing we need is old folks staying in work longer and filling these rolls... whilst i understand you theory of live longer, work longer, body's are still degrading, the majority of 90+ year olds are knackered physically and mentally and in no fit state to enjoy life. So sod making more people work longer, let generate more jobs for the younger generations so they can retire well off and make way for the next lot...

Also a little "food for thought":

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/10153647_10100807372650899_3109387467509120253_n.jpg

Not directly aimed at UKIP, though obviously this is one of the issues they bring to the forefront, now i'd also add the greedy unions of old amongst others to that list but i really do think people are missing the point when they claim immigration is such a huge problem ...


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

staffs_lad said:


> With youth unemployment such a big problem, the last thing we need is old folks staying in work longer and filling these rolls... whilst i understand you theory of live longer, work longer, body's are still degrading, the majority of 90+ year olds are knackered physically and mentally and in no fit state to enjoy life. So sod making more people work longer, let generate more jobs for the younger generations so they can retire well off and make way for the next lot...
> 
> Also a little "food for thought":
> 
> ...


i didnt suggest 90 year olds working lol. I get what you're saying and i wouldn't want to make them work either which is why id never be a politician but imo a politician needs to be fairly cold hearted and work by the figures. Youth unemployment isn't much of a problem, as i stated earlier. Go look up the figures for where benefits go if you like.

Boring hearing how bankers fked our country, I'm sure a lot did. But my mum and dad are both 'bankers' both work atleast 60 hours a week with high stress jobs. When my mum worked for the nhs she quit because she was bored


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

i voted UKIP also :thumb:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

UKIP aren't going to change anything, if they were they would have got hammered by the press a lot more than they did.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> i didnt suggest 90 year olds working lol. I get what you're saying and i wouldn't want to make them work either which is why id never be a politician but imo a politician needs to be fairly cold hearted and work by the figures. Youth unemployment isn't much of a problem, as i stated earlier. Go look up the figures for where benefits go if you like.
> 
> Boring hearing how bankers fked our country, I'm sure a lot did. But my mum and dad are both 'bankers' both work atleast 60 hours a week with high stress jobs. When my mum worked for the nhs she quit because she was bored


Not much of a problem ? Come to hull/grimsby and say that. Pretty much every "unskilled" job gets over 50 cvs and a lot of young people are getting shafted by agencies, it's a MASSIVE problem. As these are the people saying "if I had a kid id be sorted" starting a chain of events.

My brother and his girlfriend couldn't find jobs and she's "accidentally" fell pregnant.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

This thread is so ****ing depressing.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> UKIP aren't going to change anything, if they were they would have got hammered by the press a lot more than they did.


Not hammered by the media? You mean apart from 2 televised debates,and various "racist" scandals on the hour.The lefty BBC and media are sh.itting themselves...........


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Not hammered by the media? You mean apart from 2 televised debates,and various "racist" scandals on the hour.The lefty BBC and media are sh.itting themselves...........


They're really not. Farage was in the conservatives but left because they weren't anti-EU enough. UKIP are basically the conservatives, but more anti-EU.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> They're really not. Farage was in the conservatives but left because they weren't anti-EU enough. UKIP are basically the conservatives, but more anti-EU.


There was pics of farage then cut in half with the right a devil creature. Every outlet posting why not to vote for them. The internet spammed with anti ukip websites / links


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

essexboy and gycraig, why did you vote for UKIP, what policies?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> essexboy and gycraig, why did you vote for UKIP, what policies?


Europe, Healthcare and Education are the main reason I voted


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Not much of a problem ? Come to hull/grimsby and say that. Pretty much every "unskilled" job gets over 50 cvs and a lot of young people are getting shafted by agencies, it's a MASSIVE problem. As these are the people saying "if I had a kid id be sorted" starting a chain of events.
> 
> My brother and his girlfriend couldn't find jobs and she's "accidentally" fell pregnant.


I agree with that and especially the ones who have kids. Really think we need to get out of the culture of people thinking its fine to have kids on benefits. The benefits were designed to help people in trouble, not for people to plan doing it lol.

I just meant the young blokes still at home who aren't working get slated constantly by the media but comparably they cost very little compared to a young family which seems to be seen as fine.

I don't think people help themselves in a lot of cases, I was talking to someone today and the job centre who also get slated constantly have a scheme to give a interest free loan up to £2500 for anyone aged 18-25 who wants to start a business.

Wonder how many are bothering with that lol, great idea imo:

http://www.startuploans.co.uk/


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Europe, Healthcare and Education are the main reason I voted


Getting out of the EU? I support that.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> essexboy and gycraig, why did you vote for UKIP, what policies?


I supported the static tax system with the higher tax free threshold but they changed that.

I don't believe in maternity pay, I'm sick of eu policies shafting me, ie having to buy


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> essexboy and gycraig, why did you vote for UKIP, what policies?


I supported the static tax system with the higher tax free threshold but they changed that.

I don't believe in maternity pay, I'm sick of eu policies shafting me, ie having to buy a second car because my insurance tripled when it came to renewal with girlfriend on it due to eu anti sexist insurance laws.

My area has been hit particularly hard by immigration and where I work is mostly polish customers. I don't believe we should be importing cheap labour with high unemployment.

Conservatives have completely fked up with the bedroom tax and I ain't got a clue what labour stand for and red ed seems slow

My mate was working for benefits knowing it wasn't gonna lead to a job but wanted to learn ict. They found out he was a good salesman so had him training there apprentice for his benefits. Which is completely against the point of the scheme and taught him nothing. They just view them as cheap dogsbodies


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

staffs_lad said:


> With youth unemployment such a big problem, the last thing we need is old folks staying in work longer and filling these rolls... whilst i understand you theory of live longer, work longer, body's are still degrading, the majority of 90+ year olds are knackered physically and mentally and in no fit state to enjoy life. So sod making more people work longer, let generate more jobs for the younger generations so they can retire well off and make way for the next lot...
> 
> Also a little "food for thought":
> 
> ...


Mate you are exactly right, it is the filthy rich elite scum that are the cause of everyone's misery yet they go unpunished. Unchecked Immigration is part of the current problem but yes it was the rich scum that stated all of it but they aren't just going to roll over to the people. They would quite happily exterminate all of us pheasants to preserve their way of life.

Utter Scum!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

cooltt said:


> Mate you are exactly right, it is the filthy rich elite scum that are the cause of everyone's misery yet they go unpunished. Unchecked Immigration is part of the current problem but yes it was the rich scum that stated all of it but they aren't just going to roll over to the people. They would quite happily exterminate all of us pheasants to preserve their way of life.
> 
> Utter Scum!


rich scum fck off, go get rich n pay some proper tax yourself


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> rich scum fck off, go get rich n pay some proper tax yourself


Oh pleeeease don't even go there, I don't get the chance to hide my tax pal, it gets stolen from my pay packet.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> rich scum fck off, go get rich n pay some proper tax yourself


If they paid proper tax we wouldn't have these problems....


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well if you mean the big cooperate giants then i agree i guess, not really as simple as them paying tax though, a lot would **** off out the country if it goes much more lol.

Thought u were just referring to high earners though, I make a decent amount and it drives me insane, 40% tax over a certain point, customs duty,vat. Tax coming out everywhere, if labour had it their way they'd probably raise it to 55% or something obscene


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> Well if you mean the big cooperate giants then i agree i guess, not really as simple as them paying tax though, a lot would **** off out the country if it goes much more lol.
> 
> Thought u were just referring to high earners though, I make a decent amount and it drives me insane, 40% tax over a certain point, customs duty,vat. Tax coming out everywhere, if labour had it their way they'd probably raise it to 55% or something obscene


Ukip where on about a 13k threshold then 30 percent on anything over that


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Europe, Healthcare and Education are the main reason I voted


By Healthcare do you mean dismantling the NHS? You don't want free health care anymore?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> essexboy and gycraig, why did you vote for UKIP, what policies?


Curb on immigration(Oh lord I must be racist!) Exit from governing decisions being made by some c.unt in Belgium, who has no idea of anything, yet we pay them £55,000,000 a day for the privilege.

Farage is a self made man, who created his own wealth.He also isnt afraid of making un PC comments, and has the courage in his conviction.Most people can see that.That is apart from the mind dead idiots who voted for Labour, obviously.

He also appears to have developed a seething contempt for bankers too.Thats always a good thing............


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Ukip where on about a 13k threshold then 30 percent on anything over that


Guys you do realise that 30% of the revenue (private) collected by HMRC,is paid by 2% of the population.Like it or not, without the obscene earners, the coffers would be in a worse state than they already are.


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

What would happen if it was a coalition with UKIP and the conservatives?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Smegma_bell said:


> What would happen if it was a coalition with UKIP and the conservatives?


Well, labour and the lib dems would implode,which is a good thing.However, even though a few political spectators see this as a vital move I dont think Nidge(I call him Nidge now) would do it.


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Well, labour and the lib dems would implode,which is a good thing.However, even though a few political spectators see this as a vital move I dont think Nidge(I call him Nidge now) would do it.


But he'd take a coalition over nothing at all surely? How would it impact on us though?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Smegma_bell said:


> But he'd take a coalition over nothing at all surely? How would it impact on us though?


Yes, but he hasnt got nothing.Hes managed to motivate more voters, than any other politician (other than Adolf) in the past 100 years.He believes hes gonna get to no 10.


----------



## Smegma_bell (Apr 30, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Yes, but he hasnt got nothing.Hes managed to motivate more voters, than any other politician (other than Adolf) in the past 100 years.He believes hes gonna get to no 10.


But again how would that impact on us the people if that happened?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tasty said:


> By Healthcare do you mean dismantling the NHS? You don't want free health care anymore?


I quite liked the idea of stopping foreign people coming here for the free healthcare. I think done well private healthcare could be successful.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't personally want the NHS completely gone either but its not really 'free' is it lol, we pay for it with the only difference being high earners subsidize low earners


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't vote. Had better things to do like taking a massive sh1te.

On a serious note though, 33.8% turnout speaks for itself.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone speaks up for and clearly actually represents the MAJORITY and people get worried? That's all you need to know and I'm not really a Ukip supporter but clearly the tide has turned and the rest had their chance. It's very F***ing simple and if you choose to believe you know better than the majority good luck to you but democracy is meant to represent the people.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Before to read their program I thought UKIP was only a bunch of racist bas**rds but after reading this I changed my mind:

Tax and the economy

• Merge income tax and national insurance into a flat 31% for all starting at £11,500. Scrap employers' NI with revenue recouped from corporation tax, VAT or reduced welfare.

• Cut state spending to 1997 levels with loss of two million public sector jobs, replaced by one million new manufacturing jobs and at least another million created because of Ukip's lower tax environment.

• Council tax cut paid for by axeing landfill tax and cull of town hall "non jobs". The defence equipment budget will be doubled to £8bn, £3.5bn will be spent on nuclear power plants to provide 50% of energy, and more prisons will be built.

Immigration

• Five-year freeze on immigration for permanent settlement followed by 50,000 annual cap.

• Work permits to be time-limited and overstaying made a crime. No amnesty for illegal immigrants: all returned to home country.

• Minimum five-year wait for British citizenship with no rights to benefits and all asylum seekers to be held in secure units.

• End active promotion of the doctrine of multiculturalism.

Crime

• Life sentences mean life.

• Deport dangerous imams, terror suspects and wanted criminals more easily by scrapping the Human Rights Act.

• Double prison places and create "boot camps" for young offenders.

• Scrap the "politically correct" Crown Prosecution Service and return to local police prosecutions.

Defence

• Increase spending by 40%, double the size of the Territorial Army and increase total armed forces numbers by 25%.

• Buy three new aircraft carriers and 50 more Lightning fighter jets.

• Arm four new submarines with US nuclear missiles.

Health

• Franchise out key services including hospitals and GP surgeries to companies and charities.

• Create voucher system to allow people to opt out of NHS system entirely.

• Matrons to run hospitals, not non-clinically trained managers.

• Free eye tests and dental checks.

• Smoking rooms in pubs.

Welfare

• Non means-tested "basic cash benefit" for low earners and unemployed. Jobseekers allowance and incapacity benefit is scrapped.

• Child benefit for the first three children only.

• No benefits for anyone who has not lived in the UK for five years.

Environment

• Support coal-fired power and oppose wind farms.

• Stop funding UN's climate change panel.

• Ban schools from showing Al Gore's film, An Inconvenient Truth.

• Incentivise the production of electric cars.

• Build 200mph rail lines from London to Newcastle and Exeter.

*The only thing I am not convinced about is the private healthcare, in USA that system kills people*


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Before to read their program I thought UKIP was only a bunch of racist bas**rds but after reading this I changed my mind:
> 
> Tax and the economy
> 
> ...


I agree it's not as bad as many fear.

Also people need to be aware that privitisation of the nhs is a one way street. I'm worried about the aging population being left to rot. When we are aging the disparity between cost of healthcare and cash reserves.

In Australia they have compulsory minimum 9% pension contributions which I would like to see here. This is a long sited view that creates jobs. Reduces tax and tax payer burden. It also protects the ignorant from themselves


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I quite liked the idea of stopping foreign people coming here for the free healthcare. I think done well private healthcare could be successful.


So you'd be happy for the poorest in society to not have access to healthcare, in order to stop foreigners having it? Sort of take it away from everyone just to punish a few?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

dann19900 said:


> I don't personally want the NHS completely gone either but its not really 'free' is it lol, we pay for it with the only difference being high earners subsidize low earners


You'll stay pay the same amount of national insurance, to cover other costs - you'll just have to pay a damn sight more on top for your healthcare.

It's a sad trend in this country that people are becoming increasingly heartless. Just because you can afford to pay for private healthcare, thousands can't. Even if you've got this picture of the poor as benefit-scrounging scum (which is not true) what about their kids? It's not their fault the parents have no money, but they'll be the ones that suffer when their parents can't pay for jabs or get casts on broken bones.

But hey, as long as you're ok and no nasty foreigners get anything!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tasty said:


> So you'd be happy for the poorest in society to not have access to healthcare, in order to stop foreigners having it? Sort of take it away from everyone just to punish a few?


Did you not read what I said?



Del Boy 01 said:


> I think done well private healthcare could be successful.


If it was done so that everyone has access to it I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Did you not read what I said?
> 
> If it was done so that everyone has access to it I don't see what the big deal is.


But surely that's just the NHS? Healthcare everyone has access to? Private healthcare needs to be paid for, who's paying for it? If it's the state then why remove the NHS to build another? That's not what they're proposing. They're proposing the system they have in America, where if you don't pay, you don't get help (or you end up in massive debt). Sorry just this issue gets me quite riled, I have elderly relatives dependent on the NHS who could never afford private healthcare, the idea of them being left to die because of UKIPs vendetta against immigration makes me sick.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tasty said:


> But surely that's just the NHS? Healthcare everyone has access to? Private healthcare needs to be paid for, who's paying for it? If it's the state then why remove the NHS to build another? That's not what they're proposing. They're proposing the system they have in America, where if you don't pay, you don't get help (or you end up in massive debt). Sorry just this issue gets me quite riled, I have elderly relatives dependent on the NHS who could never afford private healthcare, the idea of them being left to die because of UKIPs vendetta against immigration makes me sick.


Everyone can have access to private healthcare if they put their hand in their pocket. I think those who are retired and have contributed all their lives should be made an exception or benefit from some kind of discount. I don't agree with killing off all the old people.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Everyone can have access to private healthcare if they put their hand in their pocket. I think those who are retired and have contributed all their lives should be made an exception or benefit from some kind of discount. I don't agree with killing off all the old people.


Ok, what about people that can't find work (for whatever reason?) or people with long term disabilities? For example if you and your partner had a disabled child and your medical insurance didn't cover all costs (as it rarely does). Just labouring the point because people don't look at it this way. They just think "Oh well I can afford it" but it just doesn't work like that for everyone.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Ok, what about people that can't find work (for whatever reason?) or people with long term disabilities? For example if you and your partner had a disabled child and your medical insurance didn't cover all costs (as it rarely does). Just labouring the point because people don't look at it this way. They just think "Oh well I can afford it" but it just doesn't work like that for everyone.


Those who are *actively* looking for work should have their costs covered then pay it back once they get back into work. By those who are actively looking for work I don't include those who have been on JSA for years. With disabled kids I don't agree with aborting them, I think the government can help parents with some of the costs so they're affordable. We hear of all these medical costs being so high in the US and companies making millions, why not cap the costs and regulate just how much these can make without ripping people off.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tasty said:


> You'll stay pay the same amount of national insurance, to cover other costs - you'll just have to pay a damn sight more on top for your healthcare.
> 
> *It's a sad trend in this country that people are becoming increasingly heartless. Just because you can afford to pay for private healthcare*, thousands can't. Even if you've got this picture of the poor as benefit-scrounging scum (which is not true) what about their kids? It's not their fault the parents have no money, but they'll be the ones that suffer when their parents can't pay for jabs or get casts on broken bones.
> 
> But hey, as long as you're ok and no nasty foreigners get anything!


*I don't personally want the NHS completely gone either *

:S:S:S:S

And I'd never claim the poor are all benefit scrounging scum but I'm friends with plenty myself who have no intention of getting a job, they're only around £20 a week better off once u take travel costs into account, why would they in our get everything for free society


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

everyone (foreign or domestic) should be entitles to healthcare, shoul;should be a basic human right. aboloshing the human rights act is a stupid idea, but at the same time, terrorists and anyone who kills on a grand scale should not be classed as humans, so not treated like humans.

job seekers should do community service

rather than spend more on prisons, why not address the causes of crime? look at more support to families of criminals and broken homes, and more support to addicts, and a look at how we educate kids about drugs/gangs.

and if you really think that voting in ukip, and booting all immigrants out, is going to fix this country, then youd be better spending less time down the gym and more time reading books!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

dann19900 said:


> *I don't personally want the NHS completely gone either *
> 
> :S:S:S:S
> 
> And I'd never claim the poor are all benefit scrounging scum but I'm friends with plenty myself who have no intention of getting a job, they're only around £20 a week better off once u take travel costs into account, why would they in our get everything for free society


Ok fair enough, you did write that and I should have taken it into account.

As for your second point, don't you think that says more about minimum wage than benefits? If you can work a full week and earn little more than welfare at the end (which is calculated to be at subsistence level e.g enough to survive), surely that means we should make work pay better? Another argument I know, just worth thinking that it's not worth blaming people at the bottom, when we should be looking at the people at the top.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> everyone (foreign or domestic) should be entitles to healthcare, shoul;should be a basic human right. aboloshing the human rights act is a stupid idea, but at the same time, terrorists and anyone who kills on a grand scale should not be classed as humans, so not treated like humans.
> 
> job seekers should do community service
> 
> ...


I would agree with the healthcare point other than people are coming here solely for it. When people start moving country to abuse our healthcare I think it becomes a issue. We can't afford to help the world, we're a tiny little country lol. Let America with their delusions of grandeur sort it.

I agree with job seekers doing community service, unsure but this would seem closer to ukip policy than any others.

I agree with your last point too but no idea how its workable, hardly anyone gets sent to prison as it is. I could grow cannabis and make £40,000 per year with no chance whatsoever of prison, not saying the cannabis is a problem but the cash cropping is.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Those who are *actively* looking for work should have their costs covered then pay it back once they get back into work. By those who are actively looking for work I don't include those who have been on JSA for years. With disabled kids I don't agree with aborting them, I think the government can help parents with some of the costs so they're affordable. We hear of all these medical costs being so high in the US and companies making millions, why not cap the costs and regulate just how much these can make without ripping people off.


I agree with all that, next question though - do you honestly believe that if it came it, it would work like this?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I agree with all that, next question though - do you honestly believe that if it came it, it would work like this?


Maybe but its a risk I'm willing to take


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Ok fair enough, you did write that and I should have taken it into account.
> 
> As for your second point, don't you think that says more about minimum wage than benefits? If you can work a full week and earn little more than welfare at the end (which is calculated to be at subsistence level e.g enough to survive), surely that means we should make work pay better? Another argument I know, just worth thinking that it's not worth blaming people at the bottom, when we should be looking at the people at the top.


Yeah I agree with u but putting the minimum wage up has dangers too, less jobs. I'd agree with the poster above me saying make them do community service. I get your points don't get me wrong but I'm not that far from what would be considered the top myself and as a example on some items I sell for £100 once all tax is taken into consideration I'm literally paying £70 to the government.

Lets not forget either all the companies you see as big cooperations aren't all doing well. Sony are having major issues, seem to of struck a bit of luck now. Plenty the same though


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i personally believe that what ukip states on its policy document is propaganda aimed solely at appealing to the lowest common denominator and is not a true reflection of their values.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Maybe but its a risk I'm willing to take


Then it comes back to the first point, you're willing to risk the health and ultimately the lives of British people just to keep foreigners out of the system. I'm sorry I really can't get my head around that. That's nationalism gone too far surely? Willing to hurt your own to exclude others?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

dann19900 said:


> Yeah I agree with u but putting the minimum wage up has dangers too, less jobs. I'd agree with the poster above me saying make them do community service. I get your points don't get me wrong but I'm not that far from what would be considered the top myself and as a example on some items I sell for £100 once all tax is taken into consideration I'm literally paying £70 to the government.
> 
> Lets not forget either all the companies you see as big cooperations aren't all doing well. Sony are having major issues, seem to of struck a bit of luck now. Plenty the same though


It doesn't have to mean less jobs - if you think about it, the more you pay people the more they have to spend. Spending power is what fuels the economy, not big business. They said the same thing when we introduced minimum wage and it boosted the economy hugely.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Didnt vote this time, but if i did it would have been a protest vote for ukip


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I agree it's not as bad as many fear.
> 
> Also people need to be aware that privitisation of the nhs is a one way street. I'm worried about the aging population being left to rot. When we are aging the disparity between cost of healthcare and cash reserves.
> 
> In Australia they have compulsory minimum 9% pension contributions which I would like to see here. This is a long sited view that creates jobs. Reduces tax and tax payer burden. It also protects the ignorant from themselves


Agree, the reason why a lot of people over judge before to know is because Nigel has a bad reputation in terms of racism and similar.

The NHS private could be good but it scary until you don't know how much will cost us, if they put an extra bill on our head then employers should be forced to payrise all of us a bit. (Doub it)

Otherwise the program is solid and I am a foreigner

I am italian but I live and pay taxes in UK from more than 5 years and my wife she's foreigner too but we work and contribute for this country so I don't think Nigel is against people like us, he does not likes people who comes here for steal rape take benefits etc etc.

To be fair I don't like them too.

Also finally someone who says life sentence means life.

Are we not tired of reading too many times in the newspaper "guy killed his wife and his 4 children, life sentence possibly out in 26 years"

(just an example)

The fact they want reduce taxes like council tax it's always welcome also.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

The fact that people are saying we should make firms increase their wages paid to staff isn't likely to happen much. All this will do is mean firms don't have as many workers or further slow investment in a economy slowly struggling with low unemployment levels.

On the other hand should it happen, it may get a few more people into work but not enough I would say to deem it worth it...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Would private healthcare mean better quality healthcare?


The opposite, it means profits will come before your needs. You will find more and more drugs being unnecessarily given coz that's where the £££ is. It also means that poorer people won't get care, like in the usa a study done by harvard linked 45000 deaths each year to not having health care, because they couldn't afford it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Didn't vote
> 
> What's the point nobody listens anyway especially if anything to do with Europe, they'll just do what they want to do


Then vote UKIP?!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> Then vote UKIP?!


No difference is better than a racist and homophobic one.

I love it when Nigel comes to margate, he don't half get some stick. He got smacked with a placard not so long ago :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> The fact that people are saying we should make firms increase their wages paid to staff isn't likely to happen much. All this will do is mean firms don't have as many workers or further slow investment in a economy slowly struggling with low unemployment levels.
> 
> On the other hand should it happen, it may get a few more people into work but not enough I would say to deem it worth it...


The gap from the top to the bottom in wages as gone from 50 x that of the lowest paid worker to 180x that of the lowest worker, in reality the man on the shop floor makes the wealth, if any loss of jobs should happen it should be the made up jobs in the board room, our economy is in such a bad state because there is so little spendable money by the masses and the vast amount of usable money is in the hands of the rich, this has been a scare tactic that's been used for ever.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

NHS quoted 3-4 months to see a specialist. Via BUPA it took just 3 days...

I now have opted to enroll the whole family at a costs of £25/month.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> No difference is better than a racist and homophobic one.
> 
> I love it when Nigel comes to margate, he don't half get some stick. He got smacked with a placard not so long ago :lol:


I am not saying vote UKIP, but if you say its no good because of EU then you would naturally want to get out, so it is worth voting and in that case you would vote UKIP, actually if you don't vote, don't make a comment, NOW THAT IS POINTLESS.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> No difference is better *than a racis*t and homophobic one.
> 
> I love it when Nigel comes to margate, he don't half get some stick. He got smacked with a placard not so long ago :lol:


Mate that predictable default response to anyone who disagrees with free movement, is now so weak and predictable, that even those who use it in a desperate attempt to silence any discussion to limit immigration, dont believe it anymore.

If you seriously cant strengthen your argument with a more rational unemotional view, its probably better not to comment at all.Its now become a very tiresome response, for those who cant construct valid reasons to concretisize their views.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I just watched Nigel Farage giving a speech (on youtube) at the Doncaster conference. I did not pickup on any racist or homophobic tones?

I am all for Europe being united, but not how it is now, or what it is heading to become.

Unelected Leaders, Foreign policy with Russia, the heavy handed approach that it applies to member states...

If UKIP is the mechanism to remove us from this, then that is who I will be voting for.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Armitage Shanks said:


> NHS quote*d 3-4 months to see a specialist.* Via BUPA it took just 3 days...
> 
> I now have opted to enroll the whole family at a costs of £25/month.


By which time, if you had a problem it might be too late.Im just sorting through my options at present., and going for private care, by the end of the year.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I think people who opt for private health care, should get a reduction in the NI, same as when people take out a private pension, they pay slightly less tax.

My ex boyfriends mom went private for her sons foot problems, she was annoyed because when she recieved the letter for the private apppointment is was the same doctor as the one she saw on the NHS :cursing: Granted she didnt have to wait 8 weeks each time, but he didnt have a clue 

No matter who you vote for, each party will feck you over in their own little special way.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Mate that predictable default response to anyone who disagrees with free movement, is now so weak and predictable, that even those who use it in a desperate attempt to silence any discussion to limit immigration, dont believe it anymore.
> 
> If you seriously cant strengthen your argument with a more rational unemotional view, its probably better not to comment at all.Its now become a very tiresome response, for those who cant construct valid reasons to concretisize their views.


Im not referring to their immigration policy im referring to the racist and homophobic views of ukip mp's and most of its supporters. Even the BNP said they are too racist they don't want to be linked to them lmao.

Ukip manifesto is Basicaly a wish list of things that annoy the average british person, and they propose stupid alternatives to these annoyances which will actually harm the UK economy aswell as society. The argument doesn't need to be strengthened mate the facts are facts. Just see the comments that ukip mp's spew. Here are a few off the top of my head.. "the Holocaust is a myth" "there's no such thing as homophobia" "homosexuals are linked to paedophila" "homosexuals sometimes like sex with animals". "babies with disability should be aborted" the list is endless. They ARE racist, sexist, homophobic bigots. The argument that says they arnt is the argument that needs strength.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

freddee said:


> I am not saying vote UKIP, but if you say its no good because of EU then you would naturally want to get out, so it is worth voting and in that case you would vote UKIP, actually if you don't vote, don't make a comment, NOW THAT IS POINTLESS.


If i vote I am condoning and agreeing to having my life and freedoms controlled by somebody that doesn't even know me. What strong minded man would do that. Not me that's for sure.

Voting is pointless. All you do is change the face of a corrupt and abusive system. Voting doesn't rid us of the system, it's supporting it.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im not referring to their immigration policy im referring to the racist and homophobic views of ukip mp's and most of its supporters. Even the BNP said they are too racist they don't want to be linked to them lmao.
> 
> Ukip manifesto is Basicaly a wish list of things that annoy the average british person, and they propose stupid alternatives to these annoyances which will actually harm the UK economy aswell as society. The argument doesn't need to be strengthened mate the facts are facts. Just see the comments that ukip mp's spew. Here are a few off the top of my head.. "the Holocaust is a myth" "there's no such thing as homophobia" "homosexuals are linked to paedophila" "homosexuals sometimes like sex with animals". "babies with disability should be aborted" the list is endless. They ARE racist, sexist, homophobic bigots. The argument that says they arnt is the argument that needs strength.


i read a lot of your stuff tekkers and think thank ****ing god theres people in this country that can think on there own and not except the bull**** there spoon fed


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> If i vote I am condoning and agreeing to having my life and freedoms controlled by somebody that doesn't even know me. What strong minded man would do that. Not me that's for sure.
> 
> Voting is pointless. All you do is change the face of a corrupt and abusive system. Voting doesn't rid us of the system, it's supporting it.


Ye that's why I want out of EU, Tony Benn was always a sceptic, and that's good enough to me!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> If i vote I am condoning and agreeing to having my life and freedoms controlled by somebody that doesn't even know me. What strong minded man would do that. Not me that's for sure.
> 
> Voting is pointless. *All you do is change the face of a corrupt and abusive system. Voting doesn't rid us of the system, it's supporting it.*


I actually agree with this, been watching a lot of Russel Brand's stuff about politics and the current system we live in and he's right, the system we currently use is corrupt and ultimately unsustainable and only benefits the rich.

Give us something worthwhile to vote for and then i'll vote, until then i wont be.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

We need a system of proportional representation in this country not first past the post. Until then, we have a sh1tty form of government.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im not referring to their immigration policy im referring to the racist and homophobic views of ukip mp's and most of its supporters. Even the BNP said they are too racist they don't want to be linked to them lmao.
> 
> Ukip manifesto is Basicaly a wish list of things that annoy the average british person, and they propose stupid alternatives to these annoyances which will actually harm the UK economy aswell as society. The argument doesn't need to be strengthened mate the facts are facts. Just see the comments that ukip mp's spew. Here are a few off the top of my head.. "the Holocaust is a myth" "there's no such thing as homophobia" "homosexuals are linked to paedophila" "homosexuals sometimes like sex with animals". "babies with disability should be aborted" the list is endless. They ARE racist, sexist, homophobic bigots. The argument that says they arent is the argument that needs strength.


Actually the BNP tried to create an alliance with UKIP a few years back.So that comment is spurious.

There you go with that "racist" word again.I would enter into a discussion as to where rational self interest ends and racism begins.However,Ill leave that for another day.Your quotes are likely spurious nonsense, dreamt up by some soft liberals who are to coin a well used term "Absolutely sh.itting themselves" that for the first time a political party exists and support for it is growing so rapidly that the only was they can fight back, is to try and introduce similar policies and defame its leader.

I actually agree the word "Homophobic" doesnt make sense either.How can a sexual preference create an irrational fear? It cant.Its just another nonsense dreamed up by some idiot with too much time.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I believe so. America have a good health system but the only problem we are goin to have is cuz this country is so weak the hard workers will be done over and the lazy sh1ts will still get everything for free.
> 
> Private hospitals are great and if we all had to take a medical plan out then the hospitals as we know them would improve.


America's healthcare system is absolutely shocking. The NHS is one of the best things this country has.

What do you want to happen to people that can't afford healthcare payments, and get injured or seriously ill?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I actually agree with this, been watching a lot of Russel Brand's stuff about politics and the current system we live in and he's right, the system we currently use is corrupt and ultimately unsustainable and only benefits the rich.
> 
> Give us something worthwhile to vote for and then i'll vote, until then i wont be.


The trews is ****ing awesome. People slate him but he is the only person taking these issues and actively pushing them under the noses of the mainstream. He's now looking at opening trews cafes which aims to help local communities and get people working and trading together as an alternative to supporting corporate giants. When you think about it it is mad that a tiny group of organisations control and profit from most of the world's food. I think taking that back is a big thing. Which is why I'm gonna be growing as much of my own food as possible once winter has ****ed off.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> The trews is ****ing awesome. People slate him but he is the only person taking these issues and actively pushing them under the noses of the mainstream. He's now looking at opening trews cafes which aims to help local communities and get people working and trading together as an alternative to supporting corporate giants.* When you think about it it is mad that a tiny group of organisations control and profit from most of the world's food. I think taking that back is a big thing. Which is why I'm gonna be growin much of my own food as possible once winter has ****ed offg* as.


o

Thats the most sensible thing youve ever posted! I dont support corporations anymore than I have too.My food is grown by small independents.I pay more, and am happy too.I havent seen the inside of a supermarket in 10 years.However,growing worthwhile amounts yourself, although rewarding, takes time and commitment.Get chickens too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> The trews is ****ing awesome. People slate him but he is the only person taking these issues and actively pushing them under the noses of the mainstream. He's now looking at opening trews cafes which aims to help local communities and get people working and trading together as an alternative to supporting corporate giants. When you think about it it is mad that a tiny group of organisations control and profit from most of the world's food. I think taking that back is a big thing. Which is why I'm gonna be growing as much of my own food as possible once winter has ****ed off.


Im glad someone else is watching mate, i completely agree, he breaks down the crap that is fed to us on a daily basis and shows us using facts that this mainstream elitist system is lying to us every single day. I sincerely hope that more people watch it and start to look beyond the papers and their horrendous lies.

Trews cafes sound quality, i didnt know he was doing that, ive been going through every episode to watch it whilst at work on breaks and im on episode 131!!

"How do you do"


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

no-way said:


> America's healthcare system is absolutely shocking. The NHS is one of the best things this country has.
> 
> What do you want to happen to people that can't afford healthcare payments, and get injured or seriously ill?


those who are hard working and earn little money get help and the dole dossing, p1ss head druggies left to die out. those who die the the government will save cuz the dole que will get shorter and the hospital system wont be clogged up helping the helpless.

money saved will help the low income bracket with healthcare, the rich can afford their own healthcare and the wasters die off.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> those who are hard working and earn little money get help and the dole dossing, p1ss head druggies left to die out. those who die the the government will save cuz the dole que will get shorter and the hospital system wont be clogged up helping the helpless.
> 
> money saved will help the low income bracket with healthcare, the rich can afford their own healthcare and the wasters die off.


I really did just shake my head at that.

What would you do about vaccination then? Not give them to families that can't afford them? Let disease spread and cause epidemics? (i'm not talking about ebola because thats absolute bollocks IMO, a debate for another time)

Is denying healthcare, to the so called 'wasters' an incentive for them to sort themselves out?

I think you'll find, with relatively little research where the biggest drains on the NHS lay, they'll be with working class (pay bills, pay taxes) people that get smashed at the weekend and hurt themselves or that are grossly over weight (not necessarily unemployed).

I personally wouldn't mind having to pay for private healthcare. I pay for it already for my family (although as with all of them you need a GP referral) and I pay into a private pension as I very much doubt i'll get anything worthwhile from the government in 35-40 years time. So far this financial (since April) year i've paid £24k in tax and £3.5k in NI. However, I still very much believe in universal healthcare, it needs to be reformed to a degree for sure, but it has to stay.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

no-way said:


> I really did just shake my head at that.
> 
> What would you do about vaccination then? Not give them to families that can't afford them? Let disease spread and cause epidemics? (i'm not talking about ebola because thats absolute bollocks IMO, a debate for another time)
> 
> ...


I belive there is no point helping some people. Billions are wasted each year on the helpless. All tax payers money which could be used going back to help the tax payer. Keep unemployed people out of it who have lost their jobs and trying to find other work etc. I'm talking about the ones that clog the town center up where if they was any other animal the government would cull them. If all those were left out of it and they died out then money would be saved by the dole, medical services, policing and such. That money could then be put into vaccination of kids in schools and a help fund to the lower bracket of earner.

Yes the thought of having a useless life means no medical treatment would or should give people an incentive to do something with their lives I should hope. Yes my view is very blunt but tbh something needs to be done that saves money.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Yes my view is very blunt but tbh something needs to be done that saves money.


How about making mega rich individuals and large corporations pay their taxes like everyone else has to - that way we could afford first class healthcare for everyone and still have billions left over...perhaps to spend on things like education and public services.

...or is that a silly idea?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

spod said:


> How about making mega rich individuals and large corporations pay their taxes like everyone else has to - that way we could afford first class healthcare for everyone and still have billions left over...perhaps to spend on things like education and public services.
> 
> ...or is that a silly idea?


No that also needs sorting mate but if you earned a few million for working hard and making something of your life would you find it fair that your achievements should be heavily taxed To help the bone idle get along?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> those who are hard working and earn little money get help and the dole dossing, p1ss head druggies left to die out. those who die the the government will save cuz the dole que will get shorter and the hospital system wont be clogged up helping the helpless.
> 
> money saved will help the low income bracket with healthcare, the rich can afford their own healthcare and the wasters die off.


I was once a homeless druggie. Did I deserve to be left out to die?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spod said:


> How about making mega rich individuals and large corporations pay their taxes like everyone else has to - that way we could afford first class healthcare for everyone and still have billions left over...perhaps to spend on things like education and public services.
> 
> ...or is that a silly idea?


Here is a fact you may like.. did you know that the amount of money US citizens spend each year on Xmas decorations alone would be enough to get every homeless American somewhere to live.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> No that also needs sorting mate but if you earned a few million for working hard and making something of your life would you find it fair that your achievements should be heavily taxed To help the bone idle get along?


I'd be happy to pay my fair share of taxes like everyone else has to buddy.

I'd also be very well aware that very many of my filthy rich buddies are only filthy rich cos they inherited wealth and/or were given huge advantages in the form of public school educations and old boys' network connections.

There seems to be an often expressed view on here that everyone with loads of money is a hardworking entrepreneur who worked their way up from the coal face to become captains of industry. In reality, this is very rare indeed.

Some of the laziest 'wasters' we have in this country are hugely wealthy, so before we cull the poor 'wasters' as you suggest, i'd like to see the rich ones go first...that should free up a few quid to be redistributed where it is most needed in society.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was once a homeless druggie. Did I deserve to be left out to die?


Waiting for these posts. No because you had the balls and brain power to get yourself back on your feet and now from what you post on here is making a decent life for yourself.

As I mention in other threads on this topic anyone willing to help themselves and get a job etc then fine. Those who don't shouldn't go begging for body parts or help of any kind when it all goes wrong for them


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Here is a fact you may like.. did you know that the amount of money US citizens spend each year on Xmas decorations alone would be enough to get every homeless American somewhere to live.


Good edition of trews wasn't it buddy?! :thumb:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

spod said:


> I'd be happy to pay my fair share of taxes like everyone else has to buddy.
> 
> I'd also be very well aware that very many of my filthy rich buddies are only filthy rich cos they inherited wealth and/or were given huge advantages in the form of public school educations and old boys' network connections.
> 
> ...


With my job I see all kinds of people. Every delivery driver or someone who works in others houses will tell you that the rich people are the worse. You can tell the ones who have made it on their own and those who have married/born into money. The ones who make it from putting the effort in worry about the tax bill and other things that can mess it all up for them. Those who were born or married into it are stuck up fvckers who wouldn't give you the steam off their p1ss. Even tho I do not like these people they are still paying for things. Not taking money out of the system to fuel their life of dossing and tbh just living to die.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Waiting for these posts. No because you had the balls and brain power to get yourself back on your feet and now from what you post on here is making a decent life for yourself.
> 
> As I mention in other threads on this topic anyone willing to help themselves and get a job etc then fine. Those who don't shouldn't go begging for body parts or help of any kind when it all goes wrong for them


Yeah but I would have never been able pick myself up if i got ill and was left to die. Addiction itself is an illness, it's like a mental illness that comes with physical effects. I was lucky and had some gangbangers put a gun to my head so i had to leave my life behind or get done in. Luckily that was enough motivation to leave the drugs behind and life I was leading. Others don't have any motivation at all. And that's normaly the result of poor childhoods where they were neglected or abused or were just left to their own devices to survive. Iv known a million drug addicts in my time and most are their because nobody gave a ****, so continuing to not give a **** doesn't fix the problem mate. Fixing the problem would be helping them to discover positivity inside themselves which is the first step on the ladder up. If you see them as nothing but dirt.. how can they view themselves any different?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Even tho I do not like these people they are still paying for things. Not taking money out of the system to fuel their life of dossing and tbh just living to die.


I think you've got it ar-se about face buddy.

I'll give you an example - i'm a wealthy millionaire whose daddy just died and left me the family fortune. I've just bought an entire street of 50 houses.

In each of those houses is an unemployed family. The surrounding area has a high unemployment rate and jobs are hard to come by. These families receive housing benefit to the tune of £500 per month...money from the taxpayer which is paid directly to their landlord (me).

I, as landlord, am earning £25,000 per month from these houses which my dodgy accountant puts in a tax avoidance scheme on my behalf so i only pay 2% income tax on it.

Using your logic, the unemployed families receiving housing benefit are the ones 'taking money from the system'.

I'll ask you one question - where has the money ended up? Who is the sponge soaking up all of the taxpayers' money?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah but I would have never been able pick myself up if i got ill and was left to die. Addiction itself is an illness, it's like a mental illness that comes with physical effects. I was lucky and had some gangbangers put a gun to my head so i had to leave my life behind or get done in. Luckily that was enough motivation to leave the drugs behind and life I was leading. Others don't have any motivation at all. And that's normaly the result of poor childhoods where they were neglected or abused or were just left to their own devices to survive. Iv known a million drug addicts in my time and most are their because nobody gave a ****, so continuing to not give a **** doesn't fix the problem mate. Fixing the problem would be helping them to discover positivity inside themselves which is the first step on the ladder up. If you see them as nothing but dirt.. how can they view themselves any different?


Then I'm all for charities setting up to help these people if they wish. People can donate what they want and do what they want with their time to help those who want to be helped. What I'm against is those who abuse the system, abuse themselves and still expect hardworking people to foot the bill.

I've not had an easy life with one thing or another but every problem I had I have and will continue to smash through them. I will never then roll up, let life walk over me and then start pumping sh1t into my body as an excuse to hide my problems. I have seen evil, i have seen drugs from the good side and the bad side mate. The only person who drugs are good for is the bloke on a farm in some distant country raking in the millions per month. Those junkies would be better off getting a grip of themselves and resell their fix instead of taking it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

spod said:


> I think you've got it ar-se about face buddy.
> 
> I'll give you an example - i'm a wealthy millionaire whose daddy just died and left me the family fortune. I've just bought an entire street of 50 houses.
> 
> ...


Then good on you and I hope you have a good life with that money mate. We can talk about morals till the sun comes up but at the end of the day when it comes to morals and money then money wins every time. There's not a single person on this forum in reality that would feel bad about owning and getting 25k a month of easy money. I certainly wouldn't.

My question to you about your example is are these people in these houses like those off benefit street or are they trying to find work and push on? So many things in this country need to be sorted and bones picked out of everything. I wish everyone could live happily and be on a decent wage etc but it don't work like that. So the government should start looking after the worker and those who want to work. Not the wasters who cba to help themselves.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Then good on you and I hope you have a good life with that money mate. We can talk about morals till the sun comes up but at the end of the day when it comes to morals and money then money wins every time. There's not a single person on this forum in reality that would feel bad about owning and getting 25k a month of easy money. I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> My question to you about your example is are these people in these houses like those off benefit street or are they trying to find work and push on? So many things in this country need to be sorted and bones picked out of everything. I wish everyone could live happily and be on a decent wage etc but it don't work like that. So the government should start looking after the worker and those who want to work. Not the wasters who cba to help themselves.


I take your point buddy - watching benefits street boils my p1ss just as much as it does yours.

The thing is the government is looking after neither the workers or the wasters. They're looking after me - the lazy b'stard with the big inheritance that's screwing the system for all it's worth.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

spod said:


> I take your point buddy - watching benefits street boils my p1ss just as much as it does yours.
> 
> The thing is the government is looking after neither the workers or the wasters. They're looking after me - the lazy b'stard with the big inheritance that's screwing the system for all it's worth.


I guess the people your talking about and the ones I'm talking about are practically the same then. I kinda see that mate. I'd rather be the cvnt with the holiday homes and driving a 6.6 trans am around the place than sitting in the cold drinking tenants all day tho.

The people I want to see helped more is the middle. The everyday people.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

spod said:


> I think you've got it ar-se about face buddy.
> 
> I'll give you an example - i'm a wealthy millionaire whose daddy just died and left me the family fortune. I've just bought an entire street of 50 houses.
> 
> ...


Not money from the tax payer, money from the poor guy whos just given 20 houses away in inheritance tax lol. The poor people are the ones taking the tax payers money


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> Not money from the tax payer, money from the poor guy whos just given 20 houses away in inheritance tax lol. The poor people are the ones taking the tax payers money


Lol....you mean i'll only have 30 houses left to rent out?? I'll only have 15 grand per month to live on??

...i'm sure i'll manage... :whistling:


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

What a bunch of no brainers. Conservatives are doing a great job whilst other economies are down the ****ter. Get over the immigrant bollox. I'm English and hate 99.9 percent of my fellow countrymen, lazy, work shy nancy boys. Ukip would **** the country up all our ****ers.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Deasy said:


> Scottish national party,as always...saor alba


FREE SCOTLAND


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I actually agree with this, been watching a lot of Russel Brand's stuff about politics and the current system we live in and he's right, the system we currently use is corrupt and ultimately unsustainable and only benefits the rich.
> 
> Give us something worthwhile to vote for and then i'll vote, until then i wont be.


im also a brand (trews) watcher and love hes work

but i think right now while we wait for people to wake up and smell the coffee there is a election within months now while we waiting should we just have much of the same as had or is it time to vote for better

i beleive green is the true left party and want pretty much what most of us want and even most things brand talks about

if everyone who doesnt vote for reason russle says thats enough to get greens in and amount of people who say i would vote green but they dont have chance if all these people voted green then could have a better more equallity future


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

andyebs said:


> im also a brand (trews) watcher and love hes work
> 
> but i think right now while we wait for people to wake up and smell the coffee there is a election within months now while we waiting should we just have much of the same as had or is it time to vote for better
> 
> ...


To be honest I have never really took the Greens seriously, but I have never read any of their policies. I just had a flick through and they are up for a referendum to leave the European Union, and that may just sway me to consider them more in the future.

I have spent most of the day (I am in China 8 hours ahead) watching Russel's channel on YouTube. Yes he states some very valid points. And if there were a large part of the planets population that had the same leanings then it would be achievable. I truly believe that.

Perhaps a revolution would be better!


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

taken from green party values page

Green Party | Home Page

For The Common Good

We live in unsettling times.

Many of the securities that our parents and grandparents fought for - a functioning National Health Service, free education, and an affordable home - now look out of reach for most of us.

Coupled with this, climate change is bringing unpredictable and threatening weather patterns.

People feel let down by politicians, and yet there has been an explosion in political activism. People want to do things differently and aren't afraid to be bold and challenging.

We believe that public services should be for the benefit of the public, not sold off in bits; we believe that education is worth investing in and not something that should mean a lifetime of debt; we believe in leaving behind a better world for our children and grandchildren.

This is the only world we have and its welfare, above all things, should be the highest priority for us all.

Politics should work for the benefit of all, not just those who shout the loudest or have the deepest pockets.

We believe in "The Common Good".

A vote for the Green Party is a vote for The Common Good.

Vote for Real Change

We're fed up with policies that tinker around the edges.

We want real change that benefits people and the environment.

A real change: from austerity and welfare cuts to investment in decent jobs.

A real change: from privatisation for the benefit of the 1% to public management of essential services not driven by corporate greed.

A real change: from subsidies to fracking and dependence on fossil fuels to a sustainable world we can pass on to our children.

The Green Party stands for the real change we need. Real change for today and tomorrow. Real change to your life.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

andyebs said:


> taken from green party values page
> 
> Green Party | Home Page
> 
> ...


Sounds that good i could almost vote for it. But along with the good they will also bring bad, we'd still have to abide by silly laws that make little sense


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Any party against fracking is going nowhere and I seriously doubt the majority even believe in climate change and there's certainly minimal evidence to suggest man has done much. As for nationalisation, soundbite that's all, government is incapable of running any industry or controlling it's finances, this is indisputable from past efforts. I reckon we need more agreement between parties so stuff gets done, third runway at Heathrow for example. Just leave stupid politics bs out and vote on getting stuff done!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

35 percent of people dont vote, the fact the current politicians cant entice a 3rd of the country to vote really makes me wonder if we should be listening to what they say at all


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

gycraig said:


> 35 percent of people dont vote, the fact the current politicians cant entice a 3rd of the country to vote really makes me wonder if we should be listening to what they say at all


When we surrender to apathy and expect the world to deliver everything to us, we deliver ourselves to a slow death and we sacrifice the best of our potential to the worst of our decisions."

? Craig D. Lounsbrough


----------

